# Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena...again



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Yep, poor Wyatt... Cena will squash him in like 4 minutes.

However, i'd lose my mind laughing if Bray dummies him. Well, one could hope, right?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I get a feeling Jericho's gonna interfere in this match. Maybe cost Wyatt the win somehow.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> I get a feeling Jericho's gonna interfere in this match. Maybe cost Wyatt the win somehow.


I'd be ok with this (for Wyatts sake)


----------



## Liomaz (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> I get a feeling Jericho's gonna interfere in this match. Maybe cost Wyatt the win somehow.


Kinda doubtful since Jericho is a face and Cena obviously wants a clean win.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I'm wondering what PYRO(Tyrion Lannister) thinks about this. :lol


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


Losing at WM...Alright fine
Winning in a cage match only with the help of 2 other guys and a creepy child....umm
Losing a last man standing match when it is 3v1.....buried 

I usually dont like using the term buried and maybe it still isn't appropriate here but Wyatt got shafted up the ass for no good reason and it didn't help anyone involved.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Poor Bray Wyatt...had way too much momentum heading into 2014, and what happened? John Cena....anyways someone get the shovel out. It's time for Bray to take another dirt nap tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

So out of the whole roster you're letting Cena start his recovery from SS against Wyatt?

Really? Wyatt?

Can't Big Show turn heel for the 40,000th time and let Cena beat him, AGAIN?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Oh dear. Cena will undoubtedly win again tonight, which is not what Wyatt needs. The best we can hope for is that Jericho comes out and causes a distraction to allow Cena to get the win. But this shouldn't be what Wyatt should be doing. Any other heel who's fairly relevant would do. Use Cesaro, since he's the show's more high profile jobber at the moment.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

This is doing my head in ... one of the most annoying things on this forum is this topic!

Note in regards to *NOT* being buried :

*1. You're on TV every week

2. The writers are writing for you, this means they are investing in your career.

3. Losing a feud or a match does NOT mean a burial.

4. Bray working alongside John Cena is putting his talents on the biggest stage.

5. Bray broke down Cena psychologically so well in his feud, showcasing a flaw in Super Cena's character.
*
The list can go on and on and on ... when he's sat in the back with Zack Ryder, lets talk about Bray Wyatt being buried ... what did you expect ... him to defeat Cena in the feud ... the guy who is the top man of the company (Yes his booking is annoying at times but it would make NO sense to book him to lose these things all the time) ... if the IWC had their way Cena would lose everything.

Yes, his booking is annoying as fuck, it pisses me off as much as the next man but I get it as to why he's booked this way, also it often makes sense in hindsight (IE Money In The Bank to Lesnar etc..), also when will people understand that a win or victory is not actually that important in the wrestling world, Bray Wyatt showcased himself more than anything (Yes, more than the Daniel Bryan feud) then ANYTHING he's been able to do ... which opened doors for people in regards to Bray and his feud with Cena gained him MORE support than he had previously OR could he get from ANY other feud.

Take a look at some talents that get thrown around in regards to being buried on the roster.

Damien Sandow = *NOT* buried.
Dolph Ziggler = *NOT* buried.
Heath Slater = *NOT* buried.
Ryback = *NOT* buried.
Zack Ryder = *BURIED*.
Justin Gabriel = *BURIED*.

Do they have potential to do more .. absloutely ... but are they buried ... nope, there is a BIG difference here.

This pretty much says it .... 



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

or the opposite might be said to be true. Perhaps tonight Cena loses to compound just how truly dejected he is and how far he has fallen because of one defeat, and if he can defeat Brock, he can be cured and he won't have to retire.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Couldn't they have him beat Cesaro or something instead


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

That's great!! can't wait to see the match.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



GermanSuplex_x16 said:


>


What's that supposed to mean? ... Damien Sandow is not being buried, he's just being booked in a way most people don't like and on a losing streak, it doesn't mean he's being buried, it just means that he deserves more and better but unless he's sat in the back and not on TV being used each week, then he's not being buried.

Argue this as much as you like, it still doesn't change the fact the WWE are putting him on TV each week and using his talents, even if it is in a shitty way.

People really don't understand the difference between a burial and being under utilised, which is what is happening to Sandow in a big way right now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Bray will win.:trips3


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> What's that supposed to mean? ... Damien Sandow is not being buried, he's just being booked in a way most people don't like and on a losing streak, it doesn't mean he's being buried, it just means that he deserves more and better but unless he's sat in the back and not on TV being used each week, then he's being buried.


Didn't this same basic thing happen to Triple H back in the day after the MSG incident? Yet it is universally accepted that he was being buried during this time...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

This is actually really bad booking. No it isn't a burial but they shouldn't be using Bray Wyatt here when they've just had him go over Jericho clean at Summerslam. This just screams of Vince having gone off Wyatt. 

I mean use Cesaro, the guy isn't in a feud right now and he can make Cena look a million $ in there. I'm a Cesaro fan but surely he should be the one on the roster being used here. 

Even Rollins can afford a loss here a lot more than Bray can. Cena already made him look like shit in their feud. 

Actually . . who cares. :shrug No one takes a loss against Cena seriously anyways i suppose.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I'd love Bray to win but i doubt i'll care whatever happens, whoever wins this won't matter anyways really will it? Maybe a Jericho interference.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



GermanSuplex_x16 said:


>





177 said:


> Didn't this same basic thing happen to Triple H back in the day after the MSG incident? Yet it is universally accepted that he was being buried during this time...


Loads of talents go through these phases, look at Jack Swagger, he's the man when it comes to losing streaks and being booked shitty, then pushed into something good, then pushed back down again. I suppose The Miz could be seen this way but many people feel The Miz was over pushed and lucky really ... but it happens to many talents, it doesn;t mean their career is over and buried and past the point of no return.

If Sandow continues to be booked shit for the rest of his career (which he may/may not do) ... and then he ends up sat in the back alongside Zack Ryder ... then yeah, at this point we could consider his burial but right now, he's not being buried ... Heath Slater is one of the most invested in talents on the roster at the moment, sure he's being booked to job and on loosing streaks 99% of the time ... but the WWE are investing in him for a reason, it's just that Sandow is playing a role that he is SO much better at and that's the point here.

It's completely different a talent being buried as opposed to deserving more and being under utilised, someone has to play these roles and no matter who it is that does them ... people will complain that person is being buried ... it's ridiculous.


----------



## British F-5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stop what you are doing, leave you're job and get on the phone to Vince straight away. 

Vince cannot continue to run his business without you're invaluable knowledge!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This is doing my head in ... one of the most annoying things on this forum is this topic!
> 
> Note in regards to *NOT* being buried :
> 
> ...


:lol this guy knows nothing about burying.

they have to do it on TV shows in order to bury someone. you said Sandow is not buried because he's on TV... that's wrong. Ziggler and Ryback can be considered as buried at one point too because WWE purposely booked them to look weak and lose so many matches against opponents that supposed to be weaker than them.

you're right about Slater and Ryder but Gabriel never been buried. he's just a lower midcard from the beginning so him losing doesn't mean the WWE tries to make him look weak on purpose, it's just how they book lower midcards.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LunchCombo said:


> Losing at WM...Alright fine
> Winning in a cage match only with the help of 2 other guys and a creepy child....umm
> Losing a last man standing match when it is 3v1.....buried
> 
> I usually dont like using the term buried and maybe it still isn't appropriate here but Wyatt got shafted up the ass for no good reason and it didn't help anyone involved.


Losing in a good and entertaining match means you're buried?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Should have been someone like Luke Harper or even Kane. Bray does not need to lose to Cena again.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> What's that supposed to mean? ... Damien Sandow is not being buried, he's just being booked in a way most people don't like and on a losing streak, it doesn't mean he's being buried, it just means that he deserves more and better but unless he's sat in the back and not on TV being used each week, then he's not being buried.
> 
> Argue this as much as you like, it still doesn't change the fact the WWE are putting him on TV each week and using his talents, even if it is in a shitty way.
> 
> People really don't understand the difference between a burial and being under utilised, which is what is happening to Sandow in a big way right now.


Yeah, you don't know what you are talking about.When WWE/Vince is mad at someone, or wants to humiliate them, they don't just fire the guy or get him off tv.Since this is a business, and Vince has already invested money in the guys, he just punishes them on live tv.Randy Orton (for his various screw ups), H (for the MSG incident), Dolph Ziggler (for his twitter bs), Daniel Bryan (just because Vince didn't want him as main eventer) etc

Some of those guys (that Vince was very high on from the start, or is forced by the audience itself to give a second chance to) will find their way back, that doesn't apply to everyone though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Burying = intentionally lowering status. I don't know if Wyatt was intentionally lowered but he was literally buried at Payback. Guys like Sandow were 100% buried.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Bahahhaha, just after Jericho put him over too.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



LunchCombo said:


> Losing at WM...Alright fine
> Winning in a cage match only with the help of 2 other guys and a creepy child....umm
> *Losing a last man standing match when it is 3v1.....buried*
> 
> I usually dont like using the term buried and maybe it still isn't appropriate here but Wyatt got shafted up the ass for no good reason and it didn't help anyone involved.


Cena had help from the Usos, remember?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I hope they surprise us and have Bray beat Cena tonight after all Cena is supposed to not be 100% after the Lesnar beating. 

Realistically Cena beats Bray again to destroy the tiniest bit of momentum Jericho helped him get back.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Monterossa said:


> :lol this guy knows nothing about burying.
> 
> they have to do it on TV shows in order to bury someone. you said Sandow is not buried because he's on TV... that's wrong. Ziggler and Ryback can be considered as buried at one point too because WWE purposely booked them to look weak and lose so many matches against opponents that supposed to be weaker than them.
> 
> you're right about Slater and Ryder but Gabriel never been buried. he's just a lower midcard from the beginning so him losing doesn't mean the WWE tries to make him look weak on purpose, it's just how they book lower midcards.


Ok then I know nothing about buried, studied wrestling for many years, I know the difference but your wisdom has enlightened me ... Thank you.

Just found this, Jim Ross' obviously knows nothing about what being buried means either.



> "It's funny to me that I seemingly see Sandow on virtually every prime time wwe broadcast, which must mean that Damian isn't too hated by upper management. Folks let's be honest, use your common sense here, if a talent is on the doo-doo list, the manure list, the chicken litter list, then you won't see them on television. It's that simple. I don't know the back story of why talents like Sandow and Dolph Ziggler for example aren't getting the vaunted and elusive push, the push that many fans discuss, but in today's world of shallow talent rosters, where's there's not a lot of depth that these men among others, and they're not by themselves. Continue to shine when the opportunity arises and they maximize their minutes, I still remain, and will remain a firm believer that they will some day be starters. They'll be players, you keep chopping the wood and you don t quit. Keep your axe sharp and do your work and see what happens." --Jim Ross via The Ross Report Podcast


But .. I suppose you're going to say JR is kissing WWE's arse or something with these comments though right? I'm sure Foley's said something in regards to this also but I really can't be arsed researching just to prove a point I know is right anyway.

The guys are being booked shitty ... that's the thing that's happening here with them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Yeah, you don't know what you are talking about.When WWE/Vince is mad at someone, or wants to humiliate them, they don't just fire the guy or get him off tv.Since this is a business, and Vince has already invested money in the guys, he just punishes them on live tv.Randy Orton (for his various screw ups), H (for the MSG incident), Dolph Ziggler (for his twitter bs), Daniel Bryan (just because Vince didn't want him as main eventer) etc
> 
> Some of those guys (that Vince was very high on from the start, or is forced by the audience itself to give a second chance to) will find their way back, that doesn't apply to everyone though.


Wow, you sound like you are Vince McMahon himself seen as you know so well how his mind works, well done, you could make money out of this.



x78 said:


> Burying = intentionally lowering status. I don't know if Wyatt was intentionally lowered but he was literally buried at Payback. Guys like Sandow were 100% buried.


Nope, again read above, they're being booked very shitty and deserve more but they aren't being buried, this is a term that is thrown around WAY too easily round here.

Yes, they deserve shit loads more than what they are getting, and it's quite sad that they are continuing to get what they are ... however as already been mentioned.

Quick question, was Drew Mcintye buried?


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Wow, you sound like you are Vince McMahon himself seen as you know so well how his mind works, well done, you could make money out of this.


Nope, i just have a great grasp of the FUCKING OBVIOUS.






> Nope, again read above, they're being booked very shitty and deserve more but they aren't being buried, this is a term that is thrown around WAY too easily round here.
> 
> Yes, they deserve shit loads more than what they are getting, and it's quite sad that they are continuing to get what they are ... however as already been mentioned ... but I suppose everything opposed to this is wrong right?
> 
> Quick question, was Drew Mcintye buried?



Drew Mcintyre was the "chosen one".But he became a jobber.Why did that happen?People like Sheamus and Del Rio, who also failed to live up to expectation, didn't get Drew's treatment, why is that?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Yeah, you don't know what you are talking about.When WWE/Vince is mad at someone, or wants to humiliate them, they don't just fire the guy or get him off tv.Since this is a business, and Vince has already invested money in the guys, he just punishes them on live tv.Randy Orton (for his various screw ups), H (for the MSG incident), Dolph Ziggler (for his twitter bs), Daniel Bryan (just because Vince didn't want him as main eventer) etc
> 
> Some of those guys (that Vince was very high on from the start, or is forced by the audience itself to give a second chance to) will find their way back, that doesn't apply to everyone though.


Just a thought in regards to Bryan too, if Vince REALLY didn't want Daniel Bryan as a main eventer he wouldn't have had the things he had, Vince MAY have wanted other talents pushed over Bryan (of course, we all know Vince loves his big guys) but if he REALLY didn't want him to be a main eventer that bad, he wouldn't have let it happen ... I really don't see how DB was humiliated on TV at all.

People contradict here cause on one hand they say the WWE don't listen to the fans and don't push talents and then they say that the only reason the WWE push certain talents is because of the fans ... so which is it? ... when push comes to shove, if WWE don't want to push someone ... they won't, it's nothing to do with the fans or anything else, despite what people may think.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Need something controversial to stop the match, or even give Bray a dirty victory

FFS Cena already beat him, Harper & Rowan at the same fucking time in a steel cage match. Requiring a god awful segment involving a demonic kid to finally overpower the superman.

The aura around the Wyatt family has been shattered, and for what?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Cena should not be wrestling tonight, hell with this rating hungry era of wrestling


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Nope, i just have a great grasp of the FUCKING OBVIOUS.


No, what you're doing is assuming and saying it's the obvious, this is your opinion on it, it doesn't mean it's right.

Fact and opinion are two different things.




Winter's cooling said:


> Drew Mcintyre was the "chosen one".But he became a jobber.Why did that happen?People like Sheamus and Del Rio, who also failed to live up to expectation, didn't get Drew's treatment, why is that?


But if it had have worked the other way round and Drew got the big push you'd be saying this about Sheamus and Del Rio ... Drew's career got hurt by the whole 3MB thing ... which would take a bit to come back from, but he wasn't buried.

Buried means past the point of no return, being booked shitty and having your career hurt by shitty booking isn't a burial ... this is the difference people are failing to understand.

Jericho is another who has said this himself, something along the lines of Drew's career was hurt but wasn't buried/over with ... he can come back from this and his career isn't over because of this (this was spoke about after he'd left the WWE by the way so him no longer being with the WWE isn't the end of his career) ... this is what people aren't understanding here.

I can explain it over and over again but if you're too set in your mind to not see what I'm saying here then it's pointless, I know what I'm saying is right ... and I'm not saying what you're saying is wrong either but the perspective of a burial as opposed to being treat shitty ... is two completely different things.

And that's the thing here ... that's all ... I hope you can understand what I mean ... if you don't get that here, then I really do not know what else to say.

But this is absolutely how it is, I assure you ... take that how you will but I'm only saying what is right here, it's completely up to you how you take that really.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Cena must be pissed at Jericho for trying to dig him back up.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

God watch idiots Wyatt will win leading to Cena having more doubt in himself 

Or the wyatt family will interfere either way Wyatt aint losing clean


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just a thought in regards to Bryan too, if Vince REALLY didn't want Daniel Bryan as a main eventer he wouldn't have had the things he had, Vince MAY have wanted other talents pushed over Bryan (of course, we all know Vince loves his big guys) but if he REALLY didn't want him to be a main eventer that bad, he wouldn't have let it happen ...



Read between the lines, it was all about getting Orton and Triple H over as heels.Who else would have made a better sacrificial lamp than Bryan?Cena?LOL




> I really don't see how DB was humiliated on TV at all.


The Authority called him a B+ player almost every week, and they meant it.The Autority was gonna have the last laugh.Bryan was never meant to get retribution, never meant to prove them wrong.

Why do you think he was send to put over The Wyatts (clean)?Why didn't Cena do that?



> People contradict here cause on one hand they say the WWE don't listen to the fans and don't push talents and then they say that the only reason the WWE push certain talents is because of the fans ... so which is it? ... when push comes to shove, if WWE don't want to push someone ... they won't, it's nothing to do with the fans or anything else, despite what people may think.


Desperate times call for desperate measures.And Vince can get pretty desperate.You are in complete denial if you believe that Vince wanted Bryan to main-event Wrestlemania 30, and wasn't forced by the fans.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



sesshomaru said:


> Bahahhaha, just after *Jericho put him over* too.


:banderas more like Wyatt put Jericho over by giving him a credible opponent to work with.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



LunchCombo said:


> Losing at WM...Alright fine
> Winning in a cage match only with the help of 2 other guys and a creepy child....umm
> *Losing a last man standing match when it is 3v1.....buried *
> 
> I usually dont like using the term buried and maybe it still isn't appropriate here but Wyatt got shafted up the ass for no good reason and it didn't help anyone involved.


If you're gonna try to claim someone was buried even though they clearly weren't, at least try to do so without making up obvious bullshit like this. Cena had the Uso's helping him basically the entire time the other members of the Wyatt family were there. Come on now, you is a new low for you guys.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


You have to face the fact.. Just because a term is overused, does not mean it's always wrong.

Wyatt was at least kayfabe "feared" before the eater of pushes got his hands on him, now he might as well just be Ziggler, another body on the roster just there to take up space. Sure, he is still popular with the crowd.. But.. the foundation of his whole character has been kicked out from under him, and it's only a matter of time till it crumbles.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Read between the lines, it was all about getting Orton and Triple H over as heels.Who else would have made a better sacrificial lamp than Bryan?Cena?LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really be bothered going in to it all, I've said my piece and it's down to others to either take this on board or argue it, I know what I'm saying is right so it really makes no difference to me.

I never said Vince wanted Bryan to main event, I said if Vince really was THAT badly opposed to it, nothing the fans or anyone could do would have made that happen, he got the whole Wrestlemania 30 thing (which HHH really did a good job on!) and if they didn't want that to happen, they wouldn't have ... it's as simple as that.

Remember DB is also HBK's golden boy, and HBK is Vince's golden boy also ... so I very much doubt they are opposed to Bryan as much as people make out, the B+ player was there to invest the fans and their emotions (they know Bryan is VERY good in the ring), everything they did with Bryan was building up the fans emptions for that WM30 event, did they want to capitalise on Bryan originally ... no, probably not, but were they opposed to it when they caught wind of it ... absolutely not, otherwise it wouldn't have happened.

It's as simple as that really, you can't even argue this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



GermanSuplex_x16 said:


> Sure he is. He was over before WM30 and now no one gives a single fuck about him.


...that doesn't mean someone was buried. 



Monterossa said:


> :lol this guy knows nothing about burying.
> 
> they have to do it on TV shows in order to bury someone. you said Sandow is not buried because he's on TV... that's wrong. Ziggler and Ryback can be considered as buried at one point too because WWE purposely booked them to look weak and lose so many matches against opponents that supposed to be weaker than them.
> 
> you're right about Slater and Ryder but Gabriel never been buried. he's just a lower midcard from the beginning so him losing doesn't mean the WWE tries to make him look weak on purpose, it's just how they book lower midcards.


Sandow himself admitted that what happened with Cena was a good thing for him. Enough with the Sandow was buried by Cena crap. He clearly wasn't.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> No, what you're doing is assuming and saying it's the obvious, this is your opinion on it, it doesn't mean it's right.
> 
> Fact and opinion are two different things.


No, these are actual facts.Triple H, Orton, Ziggler were pretty open about that stuff.




> But if it had have worked the other way round and Drew got the big push you'd be saying this about Sheamus and Del Rio ...


If Sheamus and Del Rio ended up as jobbers before even getting a proper chance to shine?Sure.




> Drew's career got hurt by the whole 3MB thing ... which would take a bit to come back from, but he wasn't buried.
> 
> Buried means past the point of no return, being booked shitty and having your career hurt by shitty booking isn't a burial ... this is the difference people are failing to understand.
> 
> ...



That's your definition.You can get buried and still dig your way back.Look at Taker (lol)


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Fucking hell, just when I thought Wyatt was going to regain his credibility and past momentum.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> I get a feeling Jericho's gonna interfere in this match. Maybe cost Wyatt the win somehow.


Doubt it. Cena needs the win desperately, considering he's "looking weak" right now after the loss to Lesnar.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*




























*I hope Bray wins tonight but I'm not so sure since this is John Cena.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> No, these are actual facts.Triple H, Orton, Ziggler were pretty open about that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot bury the dead man, we all know this lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



TheGMofGods said:


> Sandow himself admitted that what happened with Cena was a good thing for him. Enough with the Sandow was buried by Cena crap. He clearly wasn't.


You know, It's also time some people admit around here employees seemingly on the cusp of losing their "dream job" will _sometimes_ say ANYTHING to keep them.. It's called coercion, look it up.

And no, I do not put that past Vince, as much as I wish I could say otherwise Really Really wish I could.. I fully believe they would make someone spout the kind of bullshit Sandow has since that mess with Cena to keep his job. I believe it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's as simple as that really, you can't even argue this.


Really?Please explain why the HOTTEST BABYFACE (way more over than Cena) was forcefully put into a program with The Wyatts and jobbed to their leader, CLEAN.And why did Cena overcome the whole entire family on his own at ER, and never put them over like Bryan did?

Really, how often does a main-event face, job clean to a new mid-card heel act, only a few months after their main-event push?Only for that mid-card heel act, to still be in the mid-card a few months later.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

You people are fucking crazy if you think Wyatt is making it out of tonight without being absolutely buried, Cena will come on very strong after getting squashed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Really?Please explain why the HOTTEST BABYFACE (way more over than Cena) was forcefully put into a program with The Wyatts and jobbed to their leader, CLEAN.And why did Cena overcome the whole entire family on his own at ER, and never put them over like Bryan did?
> 
> Really, how often does a main-event face, job clean to a new mid-card heel act, only a few months after their main-event push?Only for that mid-card heel act, to still be in the mid-card a few months later.


Honestly, this can go on and on, I can't really be bothered with it any more, we're just going to continue to repeat ourselves, so it's pointless.

Their careers are fine so that's all that matters.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> No, these are actual facts.Triple H, Orton, Ziggler were pretty open about that stuff.


Neither of those three ever once stated that Bryan was purposly being depushed because Vince didn't want him in the main event. 



Winter's cooling said:


> If Sheamus and Del Rio ended up as jobbers before even getting a proper chance to shine?Sure.


Wait what? Now you're not making any sense.

If what I gathered from this is correct, what you're trying to say is that Drew Mycintire was buried. However, he never got a chance to shine, right? You're saying this, right? So how the hell was he buried then? In order for him to have been buried he had to have been going somewhere and then suffered from something that his career could never get back on track from.

Let me give you an example of someone who was buried.

Zack Ryder.

He was part of a terrible storyline that had him play the best friend role to John Cena. He was made out to look horribly insignificant, got the holy shit beat out of him by Kane to the point where he got his back broken (something no one believed), Cena had to play the Superman role while he was basically Lois Lane waiting to be rescued, and to make it worst, Ryder's love interest, Eve Torres, ended up confessing her love for Cena, claiming she was only using Zack to get to Cena, there by making her turn heel and making Ryder look even more insignificant. 

Now Ryder is struggling to just appear on Raw, and a lot of casuals lost interest in him. What was he doing before that storyline? He had his own youtube show, he was in the top 5 in merchandise sales, he was over at an incredible rate for a mid carder, he got a title push and beat Dolph Ziggler for the USA title, someone who was a big name at the time and just beating him was considered an accomplishment for any mid carder. 

THAT is a burial. What you just described in regards to the situation Sheamus or Del Rio could be in is not a burial. What you are trying to say in regards to Mycintire is not a burial. What's currently happening to Sandow is not a burial. What's happening to Wyatt is definitely not a burial by any means. 



Winter's cooling said:


> That's your definition.You can get buried and still dig your way back.Look at Taker (lol)


So I'm going to give myself a moment to not laugh at your terrible joke. 

Okay.

Now, in seriousness, if that's what you are actually arguing, no, you cannot recover from a burial. Give me three people who have been legitimately buried and have come back from it. And don't say Daniel Bryan. What happened to him at Wrestlemania 28 wasn't a burial, it was simply dumbshit booking by WWE.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Their careers are fine so that's all that matters.


Bryan's?Sure, thanks solely to his fanbase though

Bray Wyatt's?We have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Every wrestler who loses to Cena jobbed to him. I am not even joking.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Bryan's?Sure, thanks solely to his fanbase though
> 
> Bray Wyatt's?We have to agree to disagree on that.


Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan (subject to injury) are going to have long careers in the wrestling world, they're not going to be going missing for a long time, therefore are still going to continue to have a successful career, therefore their career isn't buried.

A year from now and Bray Wyatt is still on TV, are people going to say that he was buried at this moment in time, cause that would be silly while his career is still going strong wouldn't it?

You know, whatever happens tonight with his match with Cena, this isn't going to ruin his career, as people are making out in this thread.

Tonight's match means nothing and Cena can't be booked totally weak going into his feud either can he, imagine booking him weak when he's going up against Lesnar again.

This isn't going to matter at all tonight, but you know once Raw has finished people are going to kick up a fuss about it, it's completely over the top and exaggerated every time ... yet we still continue to see them having good long substantial careers in the WWE.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



TheGMofGods said:


> Neither of those three ever once stated that Bryan was purposly being depushed because Vince didn't want him in the main event.



As always, you have to read properly what you are responding tr just stop wasting my time with your crap.Either is good with me.Don't make me neg you.




> Wait what? Now you're not making any sense.
> 
> If what I gathered from this is correct, what you're trying to say is that Drew Mycintire was buried. However, he never got a chance to shine, right? You're saying this, right? So how the hell was he buried then? In order for him to have been buried he had to have been going somewhere and then suffered from something that his career could never get back on track from.



"You can't get buried, if you haven't had a chance to shine"


Yeah.... and i am the one not making any sense.


Let me explain it to you, like i would explain it to a 6 year old.

Lets say you are just about to debut, but you manage to piss off Triple H by accidentally running into Stephanie or something.Then he proceeds to *literally* bury you, in a buried alive match.You with me here?

Mcintyre was the "chosen", how did he end up as jober again?




> THAT is a burial. What you just described in regards to the situation Sheamus or Del Rio could be in is not a burial. What you are trying to say in regards to Mycintire is not a burial. What's currently happening to Sandow is not a burial. What's happening to Wyatt is definitely not a burial by any means.



As usual, you don't know or understand anything.



> Now, in seriousness, if that's what you are actually arguing, no, you cannot recover from a burial. Give me three people who have been legitimately buried and have come back from it. And don't say Daniel Bryan. What happened to him at Wrestlemania 28 wasn't a burial, it was simply dumbshit booking by WWE.


I don't see why i should waste my time since you have your own definitions and have your denial glasses on.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

A burial is lowering a guys status in the eyes of fans.

Sandow was certainly buried. How can that even be argued?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

This is Ryback from last year all over again. He beat Jericho on PPV (his first win since going past squash matches) and then the week after, he was booked in a match with Cena where he lost.

Give exactly zero fucks about Wyatt so I can't say this bothers me in the slightest. I will actually enjoy the reactions here if he loses clean. *insert "dis gon b gud" gif*


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Good, i'll skip this RAW.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Bray Wyatt and Daniel Bryan (subject to injury) are going to have long careers in the wrestling world, they're not going to be going missing for a long time, therefore are still going to continue to have a successful career, therefore their career isn't buried.
> 
> A year from now and Bray Wyatt is still on TV, are people going to say that he was buried at this moment in time, cause that would be silly while his career is still going strong wouldn't it?


I was never one of the people who said that Bray was completely buried by Cena.He was just very damaged by him.

And how is his career "going strong"?He beat Jericho?Great, so did Dolph Ziggler, so did Fandango.What did that do for any of them?What is Bray gonna do now?Start another mid-card feud?Good for him, but it's not what i would call "strong"





> You know, whatever happens tonight with his match with Cena, this isn't going to ruin his career, as people are making out in this thread.
> 
> *Tonight's match means nothing and Cena can't be booked totally weak going into his feud either can he, imagine booking him weak when he's going up against Lesnar again.*
> 
> This isn't going to matter at all tonight, but you know once Raw has finished people are going to kick up a fuss about it, it's completely over the top and exaggerated every time ... yet we still continue to see them having good long substantial careers in the WWE.


We were promised that we would never see Cena again.That he would be left in blood, urine and vomit.Is it REALLY, that much to ask, for him to sell it, for more than a week?Not come back "stronger and more determined that ever" and just beat Bray in a random match (someone who was supposed to be a serious threat)?


Sometimes, Cena DOES NEED to look weak.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> Sometimes, Cena DOES NEED to look weak.


Not after a loss to Lesnar the way he did that he's going up against, definitely not.

Trust me, Cena and his booking pisses me off no end, just like the next man, but he would be a pretty shit face if he was made to look weak, Hogan was the same back in the day.

Anyway, Raw's on now, Shawn Michaels dancing around in his little cowboy hat lol


----------



## RockNova (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Go Bray Wyatt!!!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah! It's Bo!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Remember guys John Cena ''elevated'' Bray wyatt according to the cena apologists lmfao!!!


----------



## RockNova (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



cokecan567 said:


> Remember guys John Cena ''elevated'' Bray wyatt according to the cena apologists lmfao!!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



RockNova said:


> LMAO!!!


Shut up! Cena is winning, but not for all of us, but the suits and ties who buy into Vince's crap!


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Bray about to job. Here we go.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Naked Mideon said:


> Bray about to job. Here we go.


You weren't kidding. That was a bit much.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Disgusting. I'm actually feeling genuine anger at the WWE right now. This is 2014!!!!!! Fuck OFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wow, that was something. I'm about to get a nosebleed from all the elevating Cena's doing. (Y)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Politics, Ego, and Money Cenation!!


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

NEGS for EVERY IDIOT WHO SAYS THAT CENA DIDN'T BURY THE WYATTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


#saveusbork #murdercenatnoc


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Absolute tripe.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

BERRRRRRRRRRRRIED RIP JOBBER FAMILY


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wyatt jobbed to make Cena credible again after his ass-whooping at SummerSlam......... really WWE? Like I woulda believed Cena lost any integrity and needed some sort of boost to make him seem like a legitimate guy again :side: Poor Wyatt.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Under 50 feet of crap now.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

cena beats the odds once again hahaha


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I am really surprised they haven't gone the route of Cena facing the Undefeated Rusev to test his heart before facing the monster known as lesner again..since Cena is pretty much a cancer to whoever he wrestles


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Byatt Wray sucks! All hail Lord Cena! #cenation


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wyatts jobbing so hard it's unreal
Their backwoods intimidation, their gimmick, their everything has been wiped out this month

By cena and the worlds largest heart attacks waiting to happen


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

there's no coming back from this the wyatts are :sodone


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, that was something. I'm about to get a nosebleed from all the elevating Cena's doing. (Y)


 Think I won't question your negativity anymore after that shower of shit, what a fucking mess.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

The only thing that can save Wyatt is a feud with Ambrose after HiaC, once Dean is done with Rollins. 

Hopefully, until then, they can actually let him win some matches. Decisively would be nice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Winter's cooling said:


> NEGS for EVERY IDIOT WHO SAYS THAT CENA DIDN'T BURY THE WYATTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> #saveusbork #murdercenatnoc


IT'S NOT A FUCKING BURIAL THEY'RE STILL ON TV! 

#Learnaboutwrestling

fpalm fpalm fpalm Cena is such a fucking cancer.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

It appears the champ is still here. Fuck you, John boy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

inb4 people say that wasn't a burial :duck


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Lol at Cena single handedly taking out the complete Wyatt family.

In his defense, they are boring as all fuck.Who even watches their shit really?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I actually believed they might show Cena in big danger during this match....what a fucking fool I was.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Didn't watch but can't say I'm surprised. How bad was it?


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Eric Fleischer said:


> I actually believed they might show Cena in big danger during this match....what a fucking fool I was.


For the 10th time this year Cena manhandles 3 monster heels 

What a cancer.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Sith Rollins said:


> inb4 people say that wasn't a burial :duck




Way ahead of you, 



Winter's cooling said:


> NEGS for EVERY IDIOT WHO SAYS THAT CENA DIDN'T BURY THE WYATTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> #saveusbork #murdercenatnoc




prepping my negs :brock


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Fuck John Cena, Fuck the WWE and Fuck whoever makes the decisions for this crap.

you take one of the promising up and coming heel characters and just shit on him for the sake of building John Cena? wtf ... im done with the WWE.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wyatt family had soo much momentum heading into WM 30 now look at him, buried by Cena, then Jericho tries to fix Cena's mess then Cena fucks it again for Bray after getting a good win over Jericho at Summerslam. What the fuck did Jericho come back then. FUCK CENA, VINCE AND WWE , I HOPE LESNAR BREAKS HIS FUCKIN NECK AT NOC FUCK THIS PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Da Silva said:


> Didn't watch but can't say I'm surprised. How bad was it?


Started off in a singles match, dominated Bray hard. Literally was like Lesnar - Cena all over with Cena in control

Wyatts jump in, Fat slow and henry waddle up

3v3 match happens, Cena single handedly destroys Wyatts at the same time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Jobbing to Cena would be about 10,000 steps up from what happened tonight.

Not a good look.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

that sucked. Jericho returns to try and restore some of Bray's credibility and then this happens. Bray should just quit and try his hand at acting and stage theater. maybe his talent will be more appreciated in that department.

fpalm


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Vince needs to fuck off and take Cena with him


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

You guys are over-reacting, if anything cena elevated him, just like he elevated sandow, and he isn't buried, its not like he is under dirt or anything you'll all see him next week on raw. You damn internet fans, not taking what the WWE gives you without question.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I fucking HATED the Cena/Wyatt match tonight, I get what they were trying to do, but you don't do that with someone who was meant to be part of the future of the company. Bray is buried and can never be taken seriously when he's bitched out like that by Cena, who just got bitched out by Lesnar, that puts Bray about a million miles below Lesnar and a thousand below Cena on the kayfabe power scale, which means Bray is now a midcard jobber at best.

People were once talking about Bray being like the next Undertaker, now he'll be lucky to be the next Papa Shango.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*so they had to give cena 2 wins tonight*

laughable


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wyatt Family fans = Eve










Don't see what wrong with Cena beating them. There was no one else for him to face.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Yawn Cena said:


> Started off in a singles match, dominated Bray hard. Literally was like Lesnar - Cena all over with Cena in control
> 
> Wyatts jump in, Fat slow and henry waddle up
> 
> 3v3 match happens, Cena single handedly destroys Wyatts at the same time.


Ooof, that sounds brutal. Was nice following you Bray, enjoy the midcard.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



thaimasker said:


> You guys are over-reacting, if anything cena elevated him, just like he elevated sandow, and he isn't buried, its not like he is under dirt or anything you'll all see him next week on raw.


LMAO


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

The sad part was half of the crowd had the "WTF" look on their face because the ending was, literally, THAT BAD.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



thaimasker said:


> You guys are over-reacting, if anything cena elevated him, just like he elevated sandow, and he isn't buried, its not like he is under dirt or anything you'll all see him next week on raw. You damn internet fans, not taking what the WWE gives you without question.


kaykay


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

My man got his ass kicked in a singles match, got into a tag match, then took another AA when the match was over after his mans tapped out :maury


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: so they had to give cena 2 wins tonight*

Gotta rise above DA BEAST BROOOOOOCKKK LESNARRR!! #Evenstronger :vince$ :cena7


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: so they had to give cena 2 wins tonight*

rise above anything that moves


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

That was just terrible overall.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I understand why they did it
Just pissed they did it to Bray
To be fair there is no one else to do this to who is big enough to main event with Cena unless you want Slater vs Cena to close the show, then you can make the argument don't end the show with Cena.

People 4weeks left
Don't be surprised if Cesaro is the next victim


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

at the end of the day CENA losing means everyone else is going to be punished severely


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Smoogle said:


> at the end of the day CENA losing means everyone else is going to be punished severely


And people actually thought that Cena was done burring talent, after the beating Brock gave him :faint:


#saveusbrock #murdercenatnoc


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



kokepepsi said:


> I understand why they did it
> Just pissed they did it to Bray


I don't know, they could've fed any heel to Cena there, why Bray? They just paid Jericho to come back and spend a month rehabbing Wyatt's career after his humiliating PPV losses to Cena, now they just turn around have Cena go Deliverance stlye on Bray and practically rape him. 

Might as well just repackage him at this point, how can he be taken seriously after the last few months of booking?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Jericho must be really pissed tonight. He comes back and builds Bray and the Wyatts up, and in one match in the span of about 3 minutes Cena buries them again.

What was the point of Jericho coming back if they are going to do this to the Wyatts?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Oh Mr. Goodie-Two Shoes attacks someone after the match and it's ok, but if a heel does it it's a horrible thing to do. Gotta love that Cena double standard storytelling. I first thought before it became a 6-man, they might, just maybe, were going to allow us to have sympathy for Bray for the beat down in that match. Nope.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I feel like the show could've ended with Cena destroying bray just the way it was without the tag match. i think i just watched a dark match for the first time ever. Jesus...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Had a feeling I shouldn't watch Raw tonight, so I didn't

SURPRISE GOOD CALL


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Joseph92 said:


> Jericho must be really pissed tonight. He comes back and builds Bray and the Wyatts up, and in one match in the span of about 3 minutes Cena buries them again.
> 
> What was the point of Jericho coming back if they are going to do this to the Wyatts?


Remember how HOUSE SHOWS are where victories don't really count and there are just done to have the people "go home happy"?

Well this is what this reminds me of. 

RAW has become a GLORIFIED HOUSE SHOW. fpalm

Angles and Storylines do not count when it comes to CENA apparently.

If they did, they would've kept Bray AWAY from him. 

Why couldn't they have had the EL MATADORS get F'ed up by Cena or something?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



glenwo2 said:


> Remember how HOUSE SHOWS are where victories don't really count and there are just done to have the people "go home happy"?
> 
> Well this is what this reminds me of.
> 
> RAW has become a GLORIFIED HOUSE SHOW. fpalm


Jericho got paid. He's probably okay. He did his best.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I am so glad I got off the Wyatt bandwagon when I did after Extreme Rules & Jericho has to be pulling his hair out. Ziggler, Fandango, and now Bray. Nothing good happens when feuding with part-time Jericho.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



watts63 said:


> *I am so glad I got off the Wyatt bandwagon* when I did after Extreme Rules & Jericho has to be pulling his hair out. Ziggler, Fandango, and now Bray. Nothing good happens when feuding with part-time Jericho.


You got off because of WWE booking :drake1


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

we should have saw this coming when Wyatt got the jobber entrance.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I have no problem with Cena winning a random match against Wyatt on Raw. What I DO have a problem with is Cena single handidly destroying all 3 members of the Wyatt Family by himself.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Thank Christ I stopped watching before the main event. 

Jericho must be so frustrated, comes back when he doesn't have to, puts over Bray in a 2 month fued only for Cena to come back and destroy the whole family again on a throwaway Raw (Apparently people think he was demonstrating heel tendencies, yeah we haven't seen that before??) I really hope Jericho says something on his podcast when he leaves to go back on tour with Fozzy.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



rbhayek said:


> I have no problem with Cena winning a random match against Wyatt on Raw. What I DO have a problem with is Cena single handidly destroying all 3 members of the Wyatt Family by himself.


*Again*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Wait did they actually give Bray a jobbers entrance? Easily my favourite entrance in the company right now and they skipped it?


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.


Neg when i reload.

Yes, Brock made him look weak.ABOUT FUCKING TIME AFTER 10 YEARS.And after 10 years, Cena doesn't deserve any payback at all, he doesn't get the "credibility" excuse, after 10 years of CENA.WINS.LOL

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.


the only reason they are mid carders is because of the burial the WWE and Cenawinslol gave them with wrestlemania and after.

before that Bray and the Family were headed to stardom and already main eventing most RAWs.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



goldigga said:


> Wait did they actually give Bray a jobbers entrance? Easily my favourite entrance in the company right now and they skipped it?


Basically they did the beginning of the wyatt entrance but no theme and Wyatt just appeared in the ring


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

What is hilarious is how they had him doing exactly what Lesnar did to him. Like a week after getting his ass decimated turned him into a superman who is going to climb the mountain of mountains and overcome the odds yet again! It just completely and utterly killed the momentum and suspense of his defeat and the point that it made. WWE creative takes one step forward and then two steps back into the same old comfort zone, where they proceed to tie their shoelaces together and fall flat on their face when they try to take the next step.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Ecoces said:


> the only reason they are mid carders is because of the burial the WWE and Cenawinslol gave them with wrestlemania and after.
> 
> before that Bray and the Family were headed to stardom and already main eventing most RAWs.


Ryback was heading to stardom too and now he's been in a jobber tag team for a year. That Bray didn't have what it takes to be a top guy isn't Cena's fault. Maybe if he spent some time in the gym and/or studying how to wrestle he would have a better shot. I'm sure he could ask Cena for some pointers some time.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.


Weak? Cena is a 15 time champion and the GOAT in WWE's eyes. He could lose to Slator Gator, win the title later that night and no one would blink. He can't look bad, only make others look good/bad. That's why it's so unfortunate when he goes over up-and-comers.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Ryback was heading to stardom too and now he's been in a jobber tag team for a year. That Bray didn't have what it takes to be a top guy isn't Cena's fault. Maybe if he spent some time in the gym and/or studying how to wrestle he would have a better shot. I'm sure he could ask Cena for some pointers some time.



haven't you heard about other wrestlers saying that Cena doesn't care about burying other wrestlers.

and of course this piece of shit is the WWE's golden child so of course they are going to bow down to his every demand. Ryback was heading to stardom then he ran into John Cena. 

Coincidence? I think not.

Learn wrestling kid.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



goldigga said:


> Wait did they actually give Bray a jobbers entrance? Easily my favourite entrance in the company right now and they skipped it?


yep, had to make room for that epic 6 man tag match with Show & Henry.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Really? Cena "needed the win?"

Bullshit.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Ecoces said:


> haven't you heard about other wrestlers saying that Cena doesn't care about burying other wrestlers.
> 
> and of course this piece of shit is the WWE's golden child so of course they are going to bow down to his every demand. Ryback was heading to stardom then he ran into John Cena.
> 
> ...


No need for insults Mr. grumpy gills. 

John Cena hardly got any offense in against Brock. He needed to beat somebody, and Bray just happened to be that guy. Heck, Bray should consider himself elevated, stepping in the ring with an all-time great like Cena.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> No need for insults Mr. grumpy gills.
> 
> John Cena hardly got any offense in against Brock. He needed to beat somebody, and Bray just happened to be that guy. Heck, Bray should consider himself *elevated*, stepping in the ring with an all-time great like Cena.


kay

the whole wyatt family cant be taken serious anymore


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

The Wyatts are all enhancement talents now. Bray included. They're not gonna move up really, all I can hope for is that they have good matches and maybe an entertaining segment here and there. I still enjoy Harper/Rowan tag matches, even though I hate seeing them lose so much.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.


Should be the charisma vacuum Curtis Axel :jericho2


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Redzero said:


> Should be the charisma vacuum Curtis Axel :jericho2


Axel isn't credible enough to give Cena any momentum by losing to him. Bray Wyatt sucks as a talent, but he is still high enough on the card where Cena beating him will help him look good going into NoC.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

You know what? That was fucking diabolical. Systematic destruction of a stable that was so over. Cena loses one match and he has to take it out on a group that are well liked and were made from nothing. It's 2014 and Cena's still going over a guy who's ten years younger than him for real reason. The match was pathetic and made Bray and the rest of the Wyatt Family look pathetic.

I'm not usually the guy who cries "buried". The guy in my sig is probably the only one who truly has been other than Sandow in the last three years, but they're getting pretty close with Bray now. From what he was to what he is now, it's tragic.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I hate Cena so much. This no talent bum just ruins the entire experience. Last week rollins and Ambrose put on a great match. This week - Cena - just ugh. You can see a great drop in talent when he's in the ring.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

What a sad sight that was. Despicable.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*They could have booked the Cena vs. Wyatt match in some many better ways!*

Ok.. so you want to bring out Cena's side? Ok fight a uppermid card guy and beat his ass ok. They got that right. So they pick Bray Wyatt, ok he's lost to him before he can lose again. BUT THEY COULD HAVE BOOKED THAT WAY BETTER. Did they just completely ignore their fued a couple months ago? Wasn't Bray Wyatt trying to bring Cena's evil side?? They could have made it so Bray got the last laugh while Cena wins. Wyatt could have cut a promo after the match saying something like" I finally crushed you, you belong to me now" and then have Cena come back in the ring and fu him again. Both sides are happy, they elevate Wyatt a lil whie stilling giving the message that Cena is aggresive. Honestly they didn't have to bring out fucking 40 year old guys, like honestly Big show and Mark Henry maineventing a raw in 2014? ffsfpalm


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Haven't watched Raw, but from reading these comments, I thought Wyatt tapped out or something. Luke Harper was the one who tapped and people have to realize, Wyatt has only been pinned twice since he made his Raw debut. I'm in no way defending Cena (hell, I'm probably skipping Raw because of this overprotected booking fuck), but saying that Wyatt jobbed when it was Luke Harper is just a stupid thing to say. The man has been pinned only twice (Jericho and Cena). Remember that.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I kind of wish Cena gets a career ending injury at this point. Dude cares only about himself, he's like Bret Hart where he thinks he's above the business, only difference is Bret could actually wrestle.

I think Cena realized a long time ago that he'll never be anything outside of the WWE so he'll hang on to his top spot for dear life and milk as much money as possible before he fades into obscurity.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

How many times we saw that scene? Cena winning and celebrating with the crowd, holy crap, I totally lost all interest in watching RAW again fpalm.









































































fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



DJ2334 said:


> Haven't watched Raw, but from reading these comments, I thought Wyatt tapped out or something. Luke Harper was the one who tapped and people have to realize, Wyatt has only been pinned twice since he made his Raw debut. I'm in no way defending Cena (hell, I'm probably skipping Raw because of this overprotected booking fuck), but saying that Wyatt jobbed when it was Luke Harper is just a stupid thing to say. The man has been pinned only twice (Jericho and Cena). Remember that.


No. You don't get it.

Cena buried Wyatt. Killed him. Destroyed any tiny ounce of credibility. He's done. Over. Finished. 

He squashed Wyatt. The 6 man tag means nothing. Only piss on the grave.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: They could have booked the Cena vs. Wyatt match in some many better ways!*

It didn't cross my mind but, your right, for the most part. The problem lies int he fact that given how wrestling works that can't give the Wyatt character that justice without pretty much bringing him into the Lesnar feud. They don't want to elevate him that much and admittedly it would probably soil the program for the mainstream audience.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Actually, Cena buried Wyatt during their first feud. Johnny pretty much made sure Bray is completely unable to back up anything he says. He can't do shit anymore. This just added insult to injury. The Wyatt Family had a chance to be a formidable stable, now they're doing lame stories that really go nowhere because "Creative" hasn't made Bray and his cultists believable. They came in as basically an unstoppable trio of fanatic backwoods motherfuckers. But they've had some of the worst booking I've ever seen for this type of gimmick. Bray could have been THE top heel in the company by now, bar none. Instead he's squandering in the midcard, doing fucking sitdown interviews with Jericho where he went 1/1... 1/1!!! THE GUY LOST IN CONVINCING (roll eyes) FASHION TO FUCKING FANDANGO AT WM. 

I've said it before, I ain't even mad anymore. The caps just reinforce how godawful their whole stint has really been outside of promos. Harper's a beast, Bray's decent in the ring, Rowan's just there, but as a unit they're fucked. In all seriousness, it started going downhill during the shitty inferno match, but I guess we figured the Cena feud would elevate him past that? How wrong we were. Bray legit got put in a CASKET and lost the entire feud. His words meant nothing. 

Talk about "putting the animal down" while Bray's credibility is the thing that has been shot down and left to die. Tonight he got a jobber entrance. A jobber entrance for arguably the best and most unique entrance in the WWE that the crowd is actually INVESTED IN. Fuck the mauling that they received (yes, they all got what was coming to them). Why are Big Show and Mark Henry main eventing and getting clean wins over young talented dudes? Why not take some dead end talent like Ryder and Big E and feed them to Cena? Disappointing. I feel we're going to see this kind of shit for many years to come still. The only new crack in the main event scene will come at the hands of Roman Reigns and even that will probably be short lived.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Bray could have been something like the next Undertaker. The guy just has it, but dat Cena ceiling squashed him yet again, I guess just for good measure. Now he will reside in mid-card hell until WWE creative runs out of ideas and then he, along with Erick and Luke will probably get released a few years down the line.

But ruining the Wyatts is not all that match did. It also completely destroyed the momentum and believability of John Cena getting decimated by Lesnar. He could have at least sold the worst defeat of his career at least somewhat. But instead, he comes back after a week and is built up as being more of a superman than ever. Just fucking awful.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The most unique, captivating character we've seen in a very long time... Just thrown away for an aging, beyond stale John Cena to bask in the glory. That really sucks. Really sucks.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Ecoces said:


> haven't you heard about other wrestlers saying that Cena doesn't care about burying other wrestlers.
> 
> and of course this piece of shit is the WWE's golden child so of course they are going to bow down to his every demand. Ryback was heading to stardom then he ran into John Cena.
> 
> ...


Ryback was heading to stardom until he ran into Punk and the Shield.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not even with Prof Steiner's math can I comprehend a number that high


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

As it well should. John Cena is the top dog because he's the best in the world. If you want to close the show on top, try developing a skill set like Cena's. Wyatt should ask him for some pointers.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

:cena3

That's all that has to be said.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

now show me how many times stone cold ended raw as the victor???


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: They could have booked the Cena vs. Wyatt match in some many better ways!*

I agree. They should have had Cena give Wyatt 16 Attitude Adjustments.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

"Cena is the main event until his time is clearly up. That man feeds us!" 
SHUT THE FUCK UP VINCE! THE MAN HAS LEFT THE TRUE WRESTLING FANS STARVED TO DEATH! HE IS A LEECH!


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

where are all the people who said Wyatt wasn't going to be buried by Cena? lol

just another monster heel in Cena's collection

Khali
Ryback
Mark Henry
Kane
Lashley
Tensai

And now - Wyatt
Next up - Rusev

:cena3


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Ryback was heading to stardom until he ran into Punk and the Shield.


ryback came into stardom at the wrong time everyone knew punk was facing rock at rumble


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



smarty456 said:


> where are all the people who said Wyatt wasn't going to be buried by Cena? lol
> 
> just another monster heel in Cena's collection
> 
> ...


Get ready for a random Ambrose heel turn as well, because nobody is allowed to get more over than Reigns. Cena will wield his mighty Asgardian shovel in combat with him too.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Back to status quo. What a load of drivel. Makes me damn glad that I don't put money into the product.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

*BRAY WYATT ISN'T BURIED.* THERE.

He's stalling, if anything. This loss didn't do shit to him. You're just overreacting. ffs :side:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

I was there tonight. HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE, what they did with Bray. There was just a feeling of "wtf.....?" in the air when it happened and so much of the crowd was dead during/after the beatdown. It tottally killed any excitement for the guy(believe me the crowd wanted to see him, when his promo came on he got a huge pope and everyone had their cellphones out ready). It also doesn't help that we didn't get his entrance since the audience was waiting for it all night....


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> As it well should. John Cena is the top dog because he's the best in the world. If you want to close the show on top, try developing a skill set like Cena's. Wyatt should ask him for some pointers.


oh christ, you can't be for real?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*



Jingoro said:


> oh christ, you can't be for real?


he is very real. 

* * *

the last time people saw cena he looked old and beat up. he needs to be booked strong before NOC. why it had to be bray wyatt i dunno.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Whatever man. WWE does bad business and the only reason they get away with it is because they are a monopoly.

It might take a lifetime, but I can't wait to see The Rise and Fall of WWE.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> *BRAY WYATT ISN'T BURIED.* THERE.
> 
> He's stalling, if anything. This loss didn't do shit to him. You're just overreacting. ffs :side:


Shut up. Let us react how we want. Why? Because we don't have a magic freaking eight ball. No future reading for us. We get to make reactions based on right now and...the past. Right now we see a young prospect getting humiliated at the expense of a broken record. No problem if this wasn't the first time but the past tells us CenaWinsLOL.

They're pissed, I'm pissed. That crowd was pissed. We're all pissed. Because, we can't stand the sight of that walking neon sign of ignorant, insulting, stupidity that boldly proclaims his superiority and has done so for the past 12 years. His fault or not, Cena is a heel because we fucking hate him.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow that was predictable :/ as soon as match was made we all knew cena was gunna win in style. I know its to make him look strong going into the next ppv but its CENA he doesnt need to have some dominating wins in the runup to the ppv.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

Cena needed and still needs wins over midcarders to look credible against Brock at NoC. Bray Wyatt got to main event last night against an all-time great, he should be on his knees thanking Cena for elevating him. Who else was Cena going to go over?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

How can anybody take Bray Wyatt seriously after that? He got destroyed. He has no credibility as a character.

This is just stupid. Out of everybody you could feed to SuperCena, you feed him Bray Wyatt?! A guy that could be the future of your company. It's absurd!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

are you really complaining that the face of the company and top drawing babyface comes out on top

this is why iwc will never get the wrestling business they dont know anything about baby faces


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> How can anybody take Bray Wyatt seriously after that? He got destroyed. He has no credibility as a character.
> 
> This is just stupid. Out of everybody you could feed to SuperCena, you feed him Bray Wyatt?! A guy that could be the future of your company. It's absurd!


Bray Wyatt the future of the company? He's been getting boring chants during his promos. He's worked ONE good match, and that was a carry job by Daniel Bryan. He's in horrible shape and his body would not hold up long as a top star.

I get that people like Wyatt, but how on Earth can a character that has already gone stale and has had no character development whatsoever since debuting be the future of the company?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed and still needs wins over midcarders to look credible against Brock at NoC. Bray Wyatt got to main event last night against an all-time great, *he should be on his knees thanking Cena for elevating him.* Who else was Cena going to go over?


:Jordan


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: RAW ends with Cena winning the match..*

....not enough times. He's the top guy, what do you expect? Same with Austin, Rock, or Hogan. You can bitch all you want, or not watch it. It's simple.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: They could have booked the Cena vs. Wyatt match in some many better ways!*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I agree. They should have had Cena give Wyatt 16 Attitude Adjustments.


If it gives the message that Wyatt finally broke Cena then yes they should have. This could have easily led to a "who broke cena" Wyatt vs. Lesnar match since he needs opponents.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



indeeditsme said:


> Shut up. Let us react how we want. Why? Because we don't have a magic freaking eight ball. No future reading for us. We get to make reactions based on right now and...the past. Right now we see a young prospect getting humiliated at the expense of a broken record. No problem if this wasn't the first time but the past tells us CenaWinsLOL.


React how you want, because Wyatt isn't going down. He's just stalling. He's not buried. He can still hold the WWE Title. He's not Sandow. Watch him in a high profile feud in a couple of months.



> They're pissed, I'm pissed. That crowd was pissed. We're all pissed. Because, we can't stand the sight of that walking neon sign of ignorant, insulting, stupidity that boldly proclaims his superiority and has done so for the past 12 years. His fault or not, Cena is a heel because we fucking hate him.


That's just your opinion. Cena is officially a face, just because you hate him doesn't say otherwise. He gets the most reaction and he did one hell of a job to get here.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: They could have booked the Cena vs. Wyatt match in some many better ways!*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I agree. They should have had Cena give Wyatt 16 Attitude Adjustments.


Yes. Agreed.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> React how you want, because Wyatt isn't going down. He's just stalling. He's not buried. He can still hold the WWE Title. He's not Sandow. Watch him in a high profile feud in a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just your opinion. Cena is officially a face, just because you hate him doesn't say otherwise. *He gets the most reaction* and he did one hell of a job to get here.


You say this when Daniel Bryan is on the same roster as him. Besides, him staying complacent during his near decade run doesn't help him at all.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

Cena didn't "need" a damn thing. The man's legacy is already cemented. Bringing back Chris Jericho (who doesn't come cheap and I certainly don't blame him considering he's more than earned it) to try and reestablish some street cred back to Bray Wyatt only to then allow Cena to once again reign supreme at Bray's expense is just plain stupid.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Bray Wyatt the future of the company? He's been getting boring chants during his promos. He's worked ONE good match, and that was a carry job by Daniel Bryan. He's in horrible shape and his body would not hold up long as a top star.
> 
> I get that people like Wyatt, but how on Earth can a character that has already gone stale and has had no character development whatsoever since debuting be the future of the company?


He got one boring chant on one night by it seemed onr fan. The boring chant is of a direct consequence of him being buried by Cena. Nobody can believe a word that he's saying because he's a chump compared to Cena in kayfabe terms. Right now, it is all hot air because he has no credibility as a character.

He's been on the roster for around a year, I don't recall Cena having MOTY candidate matches a year in, am I correct? Infact, I recall very few people having a MOTY candidate match in the first year in the main roster.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> He got one boring chant on one night by it seemed onr fan. The boring chant is of a direct consequence of him being buried by Cena. Nobody can believe a word that he's saying because he's a chump compared to Cena in kayfabe terms. Right now, it is all hot air because he has no credibility as a character.
> 
> He's been on the roster for around a year, I don't recall Cena having MOTY candidate matches a year in, am I correct? Infact, I recall very few people having a MOTY candidate match in the first year in the main roster.


You were born in 1997, when Austin was riding a wave of popularity, and you say Wyatt was buried. You have no credibility here whatsoever.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM12Punk said:


> You say this when Daniel Bryan is on the same roster as him. Besides, him staying complacent during his near decade run doesn't help him at all.


Exactly

Bryan gets the reaction that Cena could only dream about. Bryan's reaction is the one you'd want the face of your company to garner, the whole he 'gets a reaction' is stupid. Book El Torito as Superman and let him overcome the odds for 10 years and give him the championship 15 times and he'd get the same reaction.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> React how you want, because Wyatt isn't going down. He's just stalling. He's not buried. He can still hold the WWE Title. He's not Sandow. Watch him in a high profile feud in a couple of months.


I bet you said the same thing about Damien Sandow when he had his great match with Cena.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> You were born in 1997, when Austin was riding a wave of popularity, and you say Wyatt was buried. You have no credibility here whatsoever.


My assumed age is irrelevant and the fact that you bring it up highlights how ignorant you are. The fact that you have to stoop to use a strawman's argument doesn't make you look smart at all but rather, foolish and petty.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

It truly seems like Cena is going to be a gate keeper so no one can get more over than Reigns.

Wyatt's first, up next? Rollins, Rusev and Ambrose. They'll all face judgement by the hands of Cena for getting more over than "BELIEVE DAT"


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*

*NEVER GIVE UP*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That kid at Summerslam screeching "Lets Go Cena" to the behest of everyone watching is now pretty happy I reckon.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


LEL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


The WWE apologists are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> My assumed age is irrelevant and the fact that you bring it up highlights how ignorant you are. The fact that you have to stoop to use a strawman's argument doesn't make you look smart at all but rather, foolish and petty.


Nope. Still no. Even if you said something I 100% agree with, still no. No.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Sith Rollins said:


> You got off because of WWE booking :drake1


That's what I meant. After Extreme Rules, there's no way I can take them seriously (especially now). Bray's words doesn't have a leg to stand on. The Wyatts are fucked.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

That was fucking awful. They had a diamond right in their hands with Bray Wyatt. All they need to do was fucking push him or protect him at least. I don't know why I'm still watching right now....


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Funny how WWE didn't pull this shit at the post WM30 Raw when the entire crowd was fully behind the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> That was fucking awful. They had a diamond right in their hands with Bray Wyatt. All they need to do was fucking push him or protect him at least. I don't know why I'm still watching right now....


Given what's in your sig (unfortunately), I can tell you're not completely pissed with the product.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

He's got the pink slip in his hands. He's got the pink slip in his hands.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Whats worse is that, he put up a fight in Wrestlemania. So Cena was holding back ?
Enter *Mean Cena*
I hope Brock destroys him in 2 minutes this time.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> React how you want, because Wyatt isn't going down. He's just stalling. He's not buried. He can still hold the WWE Title. He's not Sandow. Watch him in a high profile feud in a couple of months.


Yea I can't wait for Wyatt's next high profile feud with Sheamus over the US Title .


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Nope. Still no. Even if you said something I 100% agree with, still no. No.


Your attempt at humour is only embarrasing yourself. 

Ironically, despite age, it seems that I am far superior to you in intelligence because I don't resort to childish jibes because I can't counter an argument.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Your attempt at humour is only embarrasing yourself.
> 
> Ironically, despite age, it seems that I am far superior to you in intelligence because I don't resort to childish jibes because I can't counter an argument.


I'm not trying to show my intelligence, nor am I trying to counter an argument. I don't even care about it anymore, you can win for all I care. But just no. No.



177 said:


> Yea I can't wait for Wyatt's next high profile feud with Sheamus over the US Title .


That's what you think. He can, and he is gonna be the WWE Champion.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



TakeMyGun said:


> The WWE apologists are fucking hilarious.


So understanding what the term burial means makes you an apologist for the company? Fuck me there are some utter fuckwits on this place, wannabe rebels without a fucking clue. 

I really don't understand any of this, I thought Bray Wyatt was finished after Wrestlemania? How can he be buried if he has been buried previously? Clearly his career is over just like it was for Taker after Tuesday in Texas and Tripple H after Wrestlemania 12.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Given what's in your sig (unfortunately), I can tell you're not completely pissed with the product.


I mark for Reigns. Yes. But I also want him to succeed and he isn't ready for this monster push the WWE keep trying to force. It doesn't do him any good to be pushed then flop and end up a lower mid-carder. Or pushed despite being bad and forced down people's throat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> I mark for Reigns. Yes. But I also want him to succeed and he isn't ready for this monster push the WWE keep trying to force. It doesn't do him any good to be pushed then flop and end up a lower mid-carder. Or pushed despite being bad and forced down people's throat.


He's not gonna end up a lower mid carder. Ryback had attitude issues and Reigns doesn't, this push has already gone WAY farther than Ryback's ever did. He didn't get de-pushed for "flopping". Vince doesn't listen to the fans, that's why Orton is still a top guy.

I don't see why you care if he's pushed down people's throats or not. I wouldn't. Just because the fans reject him as a top guy doesn't mean he's a failure, he's gonna get a monster run and that's the only thing you should concern yourself with. I'd rather be a Reigns fan and have him be the world's most rejected main eventer than an Ambrose fan who's gonna get nowhere. Which sadly, I am.

Even still, you've got Rollins. It's crystal clear that he's going to the top.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> That's what you think. He can, and he is gonna be the WWE Champion.


Of course he CAN, but the WWE's making it rather difficult for people to see it given his questionable booking.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> I'm not trying to show my intelligence, nor am I trying to counter an argument. I don't even care about it anymore, you can win for all I care. But just no. No.


Then why on Earth are you even on FORUM if you aren't trying to counter arguments? You would counter arguments if you could counter arguments but can't counter arguments and therefore you don't counter arguments.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> Of course he CAN, but the WWE's making it rather difficult for people to see it given his questionable booking.


Just wait for it. People jump on his dick saying OMG HEZ BURRIED well he isn't. He's just stalling, and one loss won't hurt anything here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Haven't seen the match yet but the results made it seem very disappointing. Dunno why they'd have to book it like that.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Then why on Earth are you even on FORUM if you aren't trying to counter arguments? You would counter arguments if you could counter arguments but can't counter arguments and therefore you don't counter arguments.


I do this all the time, as you can see from almost ALL of my posts, even if I'm wrong, but when it comes to you this time, just no. No. No.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Ain't called "CenaWinsLol" for nothing. 

But at the end of the day regardless of who wins or loses a match it's still a business and they're getting paid anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Just wait for it. People jump on his dick saying OMG HEZ BURRIED well he isn't. He's just stalling, and one loss won't hurt anything here.


Who else is gonna be WWE Champion? Enlighten us. Ryback? Damien Sandow? Wade Barrett? Big E?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> I do this all the time, as you can see from almost ALL of my posts, even if I'm wrong, but when it comes to you this time, just no. No. No.


If 'this' is be extremely ignorant then yes, I can see it from almost ALL of your posts.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not gonna end up a lower mid carder. Ryback had attitude issues and Reigns doesn't, this push has already gone WAY farther than Ryback's ever did. He didn't get de-pushed for "flopping". Vince doesn't listen to the fans, that's why Orton is still a top guy.
> 
> *I don't see why you care if he's pushed down people's throats or not.* I wouldn't. Just because the fans reject him as a top guy doesn't mean he's a failure, he's gonna get a monster run and that's the only thing you should concern yourself with. I'd rather be a Reigns fan and have him be the world's most rejected main eventer than an Ambrose fan who's gonna get nowhere. Which sadly, I am.
> 
> Even still, you've got Rollins. It's crystal clear that he's going to the top.


Because I don't want to cringe when I see him in the ring or on the mic and being outclassed in feuds he can't handle. And why do you think Ambrose is going nowhere. He is pretty over right now.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> If 'this' is be extremely ignorant then yes, I can see it from almost ALL of your posts.


Because you were only looking at my replies directed to you. Now go counter arguments as you said because I wanna do it too. Otherwise you know my answer. No.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It always fucking happens. 

People said it after he buried Nexus at Summerslam.

People said it with Barret after he was literally buried under chairs.

They said it when Sandow lost to a one armed Cena.

They said it when Bryan was pushed down the card to the point where the crowd had to hijack entire shows and PPV's just to get him pushed. 

They say it now and of course will be fucking wrong again.

There is no "wait and see" bullshit. He was buried. He's fucking done. That's it. None of the retarded shit you apologists spout will change that. Get that through your heads.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Because you were only looking at my replies directed to you. Now go counter arguments as you said because I wanna do it too. Otherwise you know my answer. No.


Your supposed 'counter arguments' are just based on childish jibes. Are you that petty that you bring up age?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Just wait for it. People jump on his dick saying OMG HEZ BURRIED well he isn't. He's just stalling, and one loss won't hurt anything here.


This wasn't a normal loss, this was a damn NEUTERING that DIDN'T need to happen. There could have been PLENTY of other ways to make Cena look strong again after what happened at Summerslam WITHOUT having to demolish Wyatt like they did and potentially derailing his momentum even more. I'm sorry but Wyatt was not protected enough tonight and it practically took a piss all over the 2 months of the little momentum he built back up with Jericho. I mean even if you are going to argue that he's just "stalling", why crap all over the work that Jericho did to help build him back? Just for one strong win for CENA of all people, the guy that could practically lose to heath slater every week and still be over as fuck with his fans....


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> It always fucking happens.
> 
> People said it after he buried Nexus at Summerslam.
> 
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT to reply you when he wins the WWE title. I can't. I don't give a fuck if I bump, I don't give a fuck if I get banned, the day he does it, I wanna be the first one to say: "I told you so!" Because you're overreacting. Get that through your head. I can't believe I replied to your post.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think this night hurt Bray as much as the creative team did the last few months. I don't think it has anything to do with the wins and losses. I think they just stopped making new material for him. The Cena storyline went a month too long and the Jericho storyline never really gave us a clear base. Even if tonight didn't happen he's stuck where he is. They should be trying to keep him fresh but instead they're having him use the same promos and not advance anything.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I was SMH SOOOOO hard at that match. Just wow. 

Jobber status. :\


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> This wasn't a normal loss, this was a damn NEUTERING that DIDN'T need to happen. There could have been PLENTY of other ways to make Cena look strong again after what happened at Summerslam WITHOUT having to demolish Wyatt like they did and potentially derailing his momentum even more. I'm sorry but Wyatt was not protected enough tonight and it practically took a piss all over the 2 months of the little momentum he built back up with Jericho. I mean even if you are going to arguing that he's just "stalling", why crap all over the work that Jericho did to help build him back? Just for one strong win for CENA of all people, the guy that could practically lose to heath slater everyweek and still be over as fuck with his fans....


Because you are overreacting. They know this isn't a burial. Cena was squashed by Lesnar, yet he does this 2 weeks later. It may take 2 months or 2 years for Wyatt to do that, but he's gonna be on top one day, nothing's destroyed, he isn't Damien Sandow.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Deptford said:


> I was SMH SOOOOO hard at that match. Just wow.
> 
> Jobber status. :\


>Lose a match to the guy that wins the most
>Jobber status

He's still a midcarder, where he always was. One loss doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They need to get the damn US title off Sheamus and let him and Bray beat the shit out of each other on TV in an actual feud. Give Bray some kind of new angle as well. At least a new topic on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Because you are overreacting. They know this isn't a burial. Cena was squashed by Lesnar, yet he does this 2 weeks later. It may take 2 months or 2 years for Wyatt to do that, but he's gonna be on top one day, nothing's destroyed, he isn't Damien Sandow.


Damien Sandow wasn't Damien Sandow either.....until he was.



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Because I don't want to cringe when I see him in the ring or on the mic and being outclassed in feuds he can't handle.


Well that's gonna happen whether he's over or not, I hate to break it to you, because he's not talented. Straight up.

If you like the guy, enjoy the super push. I wish I could.



> And why do you think Ambrose is going nowhere. He is pretty over right now.


Because I have no faith whatsoever in WWE booking anyone I like properly. This has been my mentality for years, and in damn near every occasion, I've been right about them. 

And you shouldn't have any faith either.



> That was fucking awful. They had a diamond right in their hands with Bray Wyatt. All they need to do was fucking push him or protect him at least. I don't know why I'm still watching right now....


You see that?

That's what you JUST posted about a guy who was over as fuck 4 months ago. And 4 months from now, that's exactly what you're gonna be posting about Ambrose.

They don't care if you're over, look at what they did to Barrett, Ryback, Cesaro, Ziggler. They don't give a fuck. If you're not Reigns, Cena, Lesnar or Orton you're doomed.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Your supposed 'counter arguments' are just based on childish jibes. Are you that petty that you bring up age?


Against YOU, I have no problem doing it every time. Now leave me alone, because you're definitively counter-arguing less than I am right now. Nope.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Against YOU, I have no problem doing it every time. Now leave me alone, because you're definitively not counter-arguing more than me right now. Nope.


Of course I'm going to bring it up. You tried to deflect my point by trying to use a strawmans argument. Next time, don't be so ignorant and petty.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

What did people expect? The guy feuded with all the big names in the company in his first freaking year on the roster. Cena, Bryan, Shield, Punk, Y2J, even beat Sheamus. Even Roman (the future face) hasn't moved that fast. No where to go but down from here. Maybe if WWE considered him a future top heel/face then they would have booked him better and he would have been fine, but clearly they don't see him that way. So now they have him back in the midcard where they've wanted him all along. You guys knew he was being built up to be fed to Cena why are you surprised? Same thing is currently happening with Rusev. He's not buried because he was never *that* guy, never a main eventer for them.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Because you are overreacting. They know this isn't a burial. Cena was squashed by Lesnar, yet he does this 2 weeks later. It may take 2 months or 2 years for Wyatt to do that, but he's gonna be on top one day, nothing's destroyed, he isn't Damien Sandow.


Yea ok this isn't even a counter-argument. "You're overeacting blah blah blah!"

Well show me how exactly I am.

And I'm not even arguing that it "buried" him, but it definitely threw an uneeded wrench at his momentum that could have EASILY been avoided. Pissing on someone's momentum is never a good thing and it's a shame the WWE creative couldn't think of a better way to make Cena look good. Something like this would have NEVER happened in the 90's with Undertaker and Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LoveHateWWE said:


> What did people expect? The guy feuded with all the big names in the company in his first freaking year on the roster. Cena, Bryan, Shield, Punk, Y2J, even beat Sheamus. Even Roman (the future face) hasn't moved that fast. No where to go but down from here. Maybe if WWE considered him a future top heel/face then they would have booked him better and he would have been fine, but clearly they don't see him that way. So now they have him back in the midcard where they've wanted him all along. You guys knew he was being built up to be fed to Cena why are you surprised? Same thing is currently happening with Rusev. He's not buried because he was never *that* guy, never a main eventer for them.


You keep saying things like "where they wanted him all along" and "he was never a main eventer to them" like we should just be happy to go along with it. Clearly we don't agree with their stupid assessment. You know who was also never a main eventer to them until it got forced on them? Stone Cold Steve Austin. Mick Foley. CM Punk. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Of course I'm going to bring it up. You tried to deflect my point by trying to use a strawmans argument. Next time, don't be so ignorant and petty.


Of course I am gonna be like that. Because you have no credibility here whatsoever, no matter what the argument is. Because you are the one ignorant anyways. Idgaf what your argument and opinion is. Bray buried, Bray not buried. Even if I 100% agree, still, no.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



177 said:


> Yea ok this isn't even a counter-argument. "You're overeacting blah blah blah!"
> 
> Well show me how exactly I am.
> 
> And I'm not even arguing that it "buried" him, but it definitely threw an uneeded wrench at his momentum that could have EASILY been avoided. Pissing on someone's momentum is never a good thing and it's a shame the WWE creative couldn't think of a better way to make Cena look good. Something like this would have NEVER happened in the 90's with Undertaker and Hulk Hogan.


Well, it's alright then. I'm just saying that he isn't buried. It is a momentum-stopper, that's for sure. He shouldn't have been the one fed to Cena, I agree.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought "This Awesome" feud with Jericho was going to lead to big things for Bray. Maybe next time the fans won't chant "This is Awesome" for a feud that hasn't even started -- it can't help but never live up to that original excitement.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Of course I am gonna be like that. Because you have no credibility here whatsoever, no matter what the argument is. Because you are the one ignorant anyways. Idgaf what your argument and opinion is. Bray buried, Bray not buried. Even if I 100% agree, still, no.


Credibility? What credibility does anybody have? Are you thick?

We are all just people who are fans of Wrestling that go on a forum to discuss Wrestling. You are the most ignorant person I have met on this forum.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You keep saying things like "where they wanted him all along" and "he was never a main eventer to them" *like we should just be happy to go along with it.* Clearly we don't agree with their stupid assessment. You know who was also never a main eventer to them until it got forced on them? Stone Cold Steve Austin. Mick Foley. CM Punk. Daniel Bryan.


Who said his fans should be happy to go along with it? You shouldn't be. I'm just wondering why people are surprised? You've said it yourself a thousand times, WWE doesn't want him to be a star, a main eventer. I guess people were riding high off of all of his big wins (which is understandable) that they forgot at the end of the day he was being built up to be fed to Cena (just like Rusev), not because he was gonna be the top heel of the company. So why say buried when he's right where they wanted him, the mid card?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

This is actually sad, he didn't even get an entrance. You know what? They hate Bray, the best character we've seen in a long time, with Ambrose not around they should be focusing on building Bray up. I don't know anymore, this company deserves to fail, I don't get angry but I am. Overall this RAW was a complete fail, The Wyatt Family are all being buried, what a waste of amazing talent.

Don't give me that crap that being in the same ring as Cena is a good thing because you know damn well that Bray should be protected, they could have had Cena destroy any jobber on the roster yet they went for the guy who needed his momentum protected the most with Bray Wyatt. Chris Jericho dug this guy out of the dirt for golden boy to bury him again even worse than ever. Last night they a took major step back into darkness.

Horrible booking and I'd love to know Jericho's honest opinion of this crap. He came back to help Bray and WWE gave him the finger as well on RAW by doing this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LoveHateWWE said:


> Who said his fans should be happy to go along with it? You shouldn't be.


That's what you seemed to imply. If it's not, fine. 



> I'm just wondering why people are surprised? You've said it yourself a thousand times, WWE doesn't want him to be a star, a main eventer.


I'm not SURPRISED, I'm PISSED. Because he's BETTER than this. Just because I knew it was gonna happen doesn't mean I shouldn't have a response to it.



> I guess people were riding high off of all of his big wins (which is understandable) that they forgot at the end of the day he was being built up to be fed to Cena (just like Rusev), not because he was gonna be the top heel of the company. So why say buried when he's right where they wanted him, the mid card?


Because to me, anything that is less than the main event is a burial. ESPECIALLY when it comes to somebody who actually deserves the main event. That's all they care about, that's all they focus on, that's where all their attention is. 

Honestly, if you don't see the guy as a main eventer, then why the fuck are you even building him up for Cena? Why are you giving him these big wins at all if you don't like him? Why don't you just beat a guy you care about and will rehab later? It's not like you don't have them, you've beaten Orton and Kane a fucking billion times already, one more ain't gonna kill them. No, let's just get a guy over and give him a huge push only to yank the rug out from under his fans. Why? Why do you want to turn people off? If they lose ONE fan it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You keep saying things like "where they wanted him all along" and "he was never a main eventer to them" like we should just be happy to go along with it. Clearly we don't agree with their stupid assessment. You know who was also never a main eventer to them until it got forced on them? Stone Cold Steve Austin. Mick Foley. CM Punk. Daniel Bryan.


Austin wasn't forced, he was already being pushed. Maybe slower than others but he was getting pushed nonetheless. Foley doesn't even qualify, he was not a consistent main eventer at any point, he was the guy that did the job to main eventers. Punk was forced? last time I checked he was the face of smackdown and multiple time world champion even before Pipebomb promo. Bryan, similar to Austin was being pushed, they handpicked him for Summerslam against Cena which is where he gained much of his main event credibility, he was a glorified comedy act before that. The two massive heel turns of Orton and especially Triple H made him a legit top face and when he was positioned as the focal point of entire summer, it was evident he was destined for big success.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Credibility? What credibility does anybody have? Are you thick?
> 
> We are all just people who are fans of Wrestling that go on a forum to discuss Wrestling. You are the most ignorant person I have met on this forum.


Look at yourself first, then just dare to come to me, kid:ti :maury fpalm


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

With the so called "Cena Ceiling" in the way, guys who genuinely love the biz should just walk away because WWE doesn't deserve them.

I actually hope Luke Harper and Erick Rowan go back to the indies because they will be treated better, it saddens me for Harper as well, the most talented big man in the company right now. 

I'm scared for Dean Ambrose because he's getting over with everybody now. You know what happens when people dare to get over, John Cena waits to bury them. 

This isn't even WCW levels bad in the later years. Devitt, Steen and KENTA should probably just throw their contracts away now because they are damn sure not getting past the disease of the Wrestling World John Cena. 

I don't believe anyone will get over not named Reigns now.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> Look at yourself first, then just dare to come to me, kid:ti :maury fpalm


Again, the most ignorant person I've come across on this forum. For the most part, most people on this forum seem to be intelligent human beings but I can't even give you that. Please take offense from the fact that somebody younger than you is far superior to you in intelligence.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

How dare WWE making an employee do their job.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, if you don't see the guy as a main eventer, then why the fuck are you even building him up for Cena? Why are you giving him these big wins at all if you don't like him? Why don't you just beat a guy you care about and will rehab later? It's not like you don't have them, you've beaten Orton and Kane a fucking billion times already, one more ain't gonna kill them. No, let's just get a guy over and give him a huge push only to yank the rug out from under his fans. Why? Why do you want to turn people off? If they lose ONE fan it wasn't worth it.


Because Cena has literally ran through and beaten everybody on the roster multiple times. They have to build up more wrestlers, and not for the company/program (like you would think) but for Cena to overcome. No one wants to see Cena vs Orton or Kane for the billionth time like you said. Time for something "fresh".

And even though WWE creative is bad there's still nothing else for him to do right now. That's another reason I get surprised at the reactions. What would you suggest next for him? I can think of maybe Orton? But no one else. Can you imagine him trying to have a feud with Cesaro? The back and fourth, "You got your shirt from K Mart!" :lol Can you imagine him fighting with Brock for the title? :lol If Cena couldn't beat him... Ambrose or Rollins? Been there done that. There's no one else credible enough for a feud with Wyatt besides lesser mid carders. If the Sheamus rumor is true that's the next biggest thing for him, even though it's Sheamus. I understand not wanting him squashed by Cena, but all the other complaints? What is there to do!?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Diezffects said:


> Austin wasn't forced, he was already being pushed. Maybe slower than others but he was getting pushed nonetheless. Foley doesn't even qualify, he was not a consistent main eventer at any point, he was the guy that did the job to main eventers. Punk was forced? last time I checked he was the face of smackdown and multiple time world champion even before Pipebomb promo. Bryan, similar to Austin was being pushed, they handpicked him for Summerslam against Cena which is where he gained much of his main event credibility, he was a glorified comedy act before that. The two massive heel turns of Orton and especially Triple H made him a legit top face and when he was positioned as the focal point of entire summer, it was evident he was destined for big success.


Austin definitely wasn't made to be that top guy that he became. It was luck(HHH and MSG Moment) and his skill that got him there. 

Foley, ok may have a point. 

Last time I checked, Punk was mostly in the midcard before the Pipebomb moment. Those 3 world titles were irrelevant reigns that were too short, and one of them he didn't even lose properly.

Bryan during the summer was used to get Orton and the Authority over. Why do you think Big Show, then Cena took his place while he was put against the Wyatts till the Royal Rumble crowd happened? It wasn't some master plan to make Bryan a legit face, it happened by accident.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the seeds are being planted for Luke and Eric to turn on Bray?


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

It was perfect. Cena should of ran through him, he needs to convince us he can beat Brock and a competitive match wouldnt of achieved that. Plus it got him good heat from the Cena Sucks camp and gave a bit of hope to the Let's Go Cena camp.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

WilfyDee said:


> It was perfect. Cena should of ran through him, he needs to convince us he can beat Brock and a competitive match wouldnt of achieves that. Plus it got him good heat from the Cena Sucks camp and gave a bit of hope to the Let's Go Cena camp.


Lol CENA needs to convince us he can beat Brock? I'm sorry but he's FAR beyond needing something like that. Cena can win simply because he is Cena.

And as if the guy needs good heat from the Cena sucks camp.....WWE fans have been chanting Cena sucks for 8 years....


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

177 said:


> Lol CENA needs to convince us he can beat Brock? I'm sorry but he's FAR beyond needing something like that. Cena can win simply because he is Cena.
> 
> And as if the guy needs good heat from the Cena sucks camp.....WWE fans have been chanting Cena sucks for 8 years....


After Summerslam people definately need convincing. When was the last title match Cena was scheduled for where it was universally excepted he's going to lose? Sure theyve been chanting Cena sucks but becuase of The Wyatt's destruction theyll be chanting it with extra venom.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

CM12Punk said:


> Austin definitely wasn't made to be that top guy that he became. It was luck(HHH and MSG Moment) and his skill that got him there.


No he wasn't made to be top guy and neither was Triple H at that time. Austin didn't become a top guy in 1996, the MSG incident didn't change anything but the KOTR win going to Austin, he was a upper mid card act the entire time. That KOTR push turning Austin into a mega star is a myth, it didn't happen until years down the line when Vince was fully committed to make him a star. He was being pushed before and after, Austin was never forced on WWE management. They were dead set on making him THE Guy.



> Last time I checked, Punk was mostly in the midcard before the Pipebomb moment. Those 3 world titles were irrelevant reigns that were too short, and one of them he didn't even lose properly.


His Smackdown work was by no means midcard, he was the face of SD, he was the guy that retired Jeff hardy. It was a really strong run. He was being jobbed out when he wouldn't re-sign in 2011, they had him cut his pipebomb as one last effort and it all started from there. Infact, factually looking at it the summer angle was not a success, summerslam buyrate was a failure, and the ratings never increased. Not to mention his 2012 heel reign which drew abysmal ratings and still they kept him strong as top act.



> Bryan during the summer was used to get Orton and the Authority over.


Implying Orton and Authority needed Bryan to get over? fpalmfpalm

Even if talk about overness, let's not forget the fact Punk was just as over if not more than Bryan at that time, and they could've easily gone with him. And "used to get over", you're talking as if he was thrown away to the sidelines once that was accomplished. Triple H brought back his retired friend Shawn fucking Michaels to tap out for him for fuck sake. 



> Why do you think Big Show, then Cena took his place while he was put against the Wyatts till the Royal Rumble crowd happened?


Big show was filler as fuck. Stop using him as some kind of "proof", he was just a temporary filler act to keep the angle going without the risk of losing momentum or over-exposing it. By wrestlemania, Big show was complete afterthought, you believe that was a coincidence? Cena never took Bryan's place, his feud was with Orton. I never understood Wyatts conspiracy crap, Bryan never at any point in that feud, turned heel. How was that suppose to de-rail him exactly? People actually thought the fake heel turn angle was reality? Fucking LOL. Oh wait let me guess, this whole thing was all based on that stupid dirt sheetz report that claimed WWE turned him face(when he was a face all along :lol) because some crowd on a sports event who probably had no clue of who Bryan is, were lead into doing the Yes chants? Idiotic. Bryan beat all of the wyatts inside the cage well before John Cena ever did. 



> It wasn't some master plan to make Bryan a legit face,


It was their plan from day one. Don't be a stupid typical "I know all" smark, nothing happens in WWE if they are not willing, especially in this era. They chose Bryan, they chose to give him the ball. If they wanted Bryan to stay a mid card act, or were threatened of his overness, then guess what? All it takes is to keep him off TV and jobbing on superstars for a few months like Drew Mcintyre to completely ruin him. 



> it happened by accident.


:maury Right, Bryan being the focal point of 9 month long title chase starting at summerslam was all an accident. :bow


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

WilfyDee said:


> After Summerslam people definately need convincing. When was the last title match Cena was scheduled for where it was universally excepted he's going to lose?


That had more to do with booking though and who he was going to be in the match with(Brock is a VERY special case and not your normal WWE main eventer). Plus no matter who John Cena feuds with we all know he'll get his win back at the end. The only way anyone would think different is if they started watching WWE yesterday...



WilfyDee said:


> Sure theyve been chanting Cena sucks but becuase of The Wyatt's destruction theyll be chanting it with extra venom.


Its a freakin title match. They will ALWAYS chant it with venom during that type of match.



Diezffects said:


> :maury Right, Bryan being the focal point of 9 month long title chase starting at summerslam was all an accident. :bow


Yea because it was WWE's master plan to make Batista win the Rumble just to get Bryan more cheered for the chase .


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Diezffects said:


> It was their plan from day one. Don't be a stupid typical "I know all" smark, nothing happens in WWE if they are not willing, especially in this era. They chose Bryan, they chose to give him the ball. If they wanted Bryan to stay a mid card act, or were threatened of his overness, then guess what? All it takes is to keep him off TV and jobbing on superstars for a few months like Drew Mcintyre to completely ruin him.
> 
> 
> 
> :maury Right, Bryan being the focal point of 9 month long title chase starting at summerslam was all an accident. :bow


The only stupid typical "I know all" smark I see here is you. If you think that was their plan all along, you need to stop drinking wwe's kool aid. The fans forced them to change their plans for Bryan and saved wrestlemania from being a huge trainwreck. End of story.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Diezffects said:


> Right, Bryan being the focal point of 9 month long title chase starting at summerslam was all an accident.


And what a boring 9 months it was followed by an even more boring title reign. Here's hoping Bryan isn't inserted into the main event when he returns. Batista deserved to win the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

Bryan outright said himself that he was only supposed to have a three month run with Orton to heat him up for Batista.

As for Wyatt, yeh, this was pretty rough. It looks as if they're not looking at Wyatt like a pet project and unique attraction anymore, and that he's become just another roster guy, which is the kiss of death for a character based in being "evil" and "unique".


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck this Company


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> *BRAY WYATT ISN'T BURIED.* THERE.
> 
> He's stalling, if anything. This loss didn't do shit to him. You're just overreacting. ffs :side:





p862011 said:


> are you really complaining that the face of the company and top drawing babyface comes out on top
> 
> this is why iwc will never get the wrestling business they dont know anything about baby faces





Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena needed the win. Brock Lesnar made him look weak. No problem in the face of the company going over 3 midcarders.





WilfyDee said:


> It was perfect. Cena should of ran through him, he needs to convince us he can beat Brock and a competitive match wouldnt of achieved that. Plus it got him good heat from the Cena Sucks camp and gave a bit of hope to the Let's Go Cena camp.



What a nice collection of posts.And i STILL can't give them the awesome (red) reputation they earned :shrug



Listen here you genius "experts", no one but a 5 year old would need freaking convincing.Cena was unbeatable for 10 YEARS.WE'VE HAD 10 YEARS OF CENA OVERCOMING THE ODDS, NO.MATTER.WHAT.10 YEARS OF HIM COMING BACK, AGAIN, AND AGAIN, AND AGAIN, NO MATTER HOW MUCH HIS ASS GOT "BEAT UP" (look at his so "inspiring" I QUIT matches against the likes of The Miz and Randy Orton)


This isn't even the first time Brock brutalized him like that.Why don't you go watch EXTREME RULES, instead posting you annoying bs?

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Cena won at ER, he got destroyed and lost with little offense at SummerSlam. Big difference. I won't be happy unless Lesnar taps out to Cena. Lesnar is the past, Cena is the future.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena won at ER, he got destroyed and lost with little offense at SummerSlam. Big difference. I won't be happy unless Lesnar taps out to Cena. Lesnar is the past, Cena is the future.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lets be honest, Wyatt has been buried.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Lets be honest, Wyatt has been buried *by Cena*


Edited.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Burial/Bury
> The worked lowering (relegation) of a popular wrestler's status in the eyes of the fans. It is the act of a promoter or booker causing a wrestler to lose popularity by forcing him to lose in squash matches, continuously, and/or participate in unentertaining or degrading storylines. It can be a form of punishment for real-life backstage disagreements or feuds between the wrestler and the booker, the wrestler falling out of favor with the company, or the wrestler receiving an unpopular gimmick that causes him to lose credibility regardless of win-loss record.


Bray Wyatt has been buried.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena won at ER, he got destroyed and lost with little offense at SummerSlam. Big difference.


He got "destroyed with very little offence" at Extreme Rulles as well.The only difference back then was, he could hide a chain behind his back like a puss, to catch Lesnar off guard.




> I won't be happy unless Lesnar taps out to Cena. Lesnar is the past, Cena is the future.


You should be a comedian.


Why can't give you the rep you deserve already?

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

John Cena was smart to hide that chain behind his back. They don't call him "The Cerebral Assassin" for nothing. He is not only a great fighter but a brilliant man as well. So don't you worry, John will get his win back from caveman Brock! 

*#cenation #nevergiveup*


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> John Cena was smart to hide that chain behind his back. They don't call him "The Cerebral Assassin" for nothing. He is not only a great fighter but a brilliant man as well. So don't you worry, John will get his win back from caveman Brock!
> 
> *#cenation #nevergiveup*


I already told you that, but you really should be a comedian!Most of them are unfunny, just.like.you.

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*



Burial/Bury
The worked lowering (relegation) of a popular wrestler's status in the eyes of the fans. It is the act of a promoter or booker causing a wrestler to lose popularity by forcing him to lose in squash matches, continuously, and/or participate in unentertaining or degrading storylines. It can be a form of punishment for real-life backstage disagreements or feuds between the wrestler and the booker, the wrestler falling out of favor with the company, or the wrestler receiving an unpopular gimmick that causes him to lose credibility regardless of win-loss record.

Click to expand...

*- Wyatt's are constantly recognized for their growing "fireflies" movement, so how are they losing popularity if commentary are constantly praising them for their movement?

- I don't recall any of them being "squashed". It's not like they have 5 minute matches where they display 2-3 moves and they suddenly lose 

- unenteraining/degrading storylines? They have a midcard feud with Y2J which i'm sure half this forum (at least was) is invested in

-unpopular gimmick? Yet everyone here claims they have the best character in the WWE.


They aren't being buried for fucks sake.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone who gets beaten by the ''fotc'' is FaaaaaaaaR from a burial.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still not over what happened To Bray, Harper and Rowan. I hope Brock legit beats the crap out of Cena at NOC.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ichabod Crane said:


> I'm still not over what happened To Bray, Harper and Rowan. I hope Brock legit beats the crap out of Cena at NOC.


Don't worry, Cena 'elevated' them by simply being in the ring with them. fpalm


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Anyone who gets beaten by the ''fotc'' is FaaaaaaaaR from a burial.


That's just bullshit.I guess if this was buried alive match, with Bray getting fired right after, still wouldn't be a burial because.... it's Cena amirite?fpalmfpalmfpalm


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



own1997 said:


> Again, the most ignorant person I've come across on this forum. For the most part, most people on this forum seem to be intelligent human beings but I can't even give you that. Please take offense from the fact that somebody younger than you is far superior to you in intelligence.


I was born in 1998 and I was just trolling. No offense taken.

But TBH though, it's kinda ignorant from you to assume my intelligence from the gimmick I was playing, so don't do that again.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't for the life of me understand how fucking stupid creative, Vince, Tripple H, are. What the hell is the point of what happened last night? It would have made MORE sense for them to beat him, and let the whole I'm rattled after the biggest beating of my life scenario play out. The win does nothing for Cena yet again.

LOL how pissed much Jericho be? what was the point of that fued? for Bray to buried yet again after he was just trying to pull himself back out from the last burial on a Monday night. LOL holy fuck those idiots at WWE are pathetic. They couldn't spot real talent if it hit them in the fucking face. 

It's ok though everyone, Super Reigns is coming to the rescue with all his immense talent. LOLOLOLOL I think WWE is trolling us.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Burial or not, what happens yesterday was just sad. Cena doesn't need that kind of win over the Wyatts to get "over". Really sad how WWE just sacrifice their young talent for Cena.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> That's just bullshit.I guess if this was buried alive match, with Bray getting fired right after, still wouldn't be a burial because.... it's Cena amirite?fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


this is a burial

















so is this

















bray is not even close to buried


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena has to start his new era of Supermanning again, so what do they do?

Throw Bray Wyatt and the whole family in there and instantly turn them into jobbers. fpalm

I was interested in Cena's character leading into Raw, this though just proves the WWE will sacrifice and up and coming promising talent at all costs just to make sure the "cash cow" is still relevant and seen as a threat.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

own1997 said:


> Don't worry, Cena 'elevated' them by simply being in the ring with them. fpalm


I'm sure that's what WWE executives think :cena3


Also

Fuck Cena. God damn at least HHH was entertaining while he buried dudes. Cena's the most generic-ass-face ever........FOR 10 YEARS! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

It's not like Wyatt is not terribly stale at this point. All his feuds are exactly the same, all his promos are exactly the same crap, his in ring work is mediocre at best. You should have known he was fucked the moment his henchmen started to receive more praise in backstage that him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> It's not like Wyatt is not terribly stale at this point. All his feuds are exactly the same, all his promos are exactly the same crap, his in ring work is mediocre at best. You should have known he was fucked the moment his henchmen started to receive more praise in backstage that him.


Yeah, well, they knew how he worked as Husky Harris. But yeah, WWE have huge problems developing characters *in general.* Just look at Reigns, Cena, Sheamus, Orton, etc. They all have stale characters. So if Wyatt has a stale character, suddenly he is now Zigglar level (lower midcard)?

Also I don't know who develops his gimmick, but it got weird when he had kids singing "world around me". They should try developing it differently. He was cool enough as the mysterious dude that came in with the lights out sitting in his chair. Does he even do that anymore?

PS: I know someone had to job, but for Wyatt to job so decisivly was kind of sad for his career.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> That's just bullshit.I guess if this was buried alive match, with Bray getting fired right after, still wouldn't be a burial because.... it's Cena amirite?fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


You got this shit half backwards.

If you lose to the "FOTC", it's not.

If you lose to *ANY* person in the company, in such a way that they are deliberately being pushed down the ladder, it's a burial.

If I can recall. The Wyatt's aren't a dancing trio. So they aren't being buried.

I guarantee you if the Wyatt family lost against The Shield(Lets say they were still together) this week. You all wouldn't be saying jack about "burying"


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Parker said:


> You got this shit half backwards.
> 
> If you lose to the "FOTC", it's not.
> 
> ...


What if they won cleanly in 2 minutes without any offence from the Wyatts? Yeah people would whine then too.

Stop thinking that wrestling Cena is some golden oppertunity. Cesaro wrestled Cena in a great match.......then was off TV the next week.

OOO CENA BOOSTED CESARO SO MUCH


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Parker said:


> You got this shit half backwards.
> 
> If you lose to the "FOTC", it's not.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd try to argue with someone that has those annoying hashtags in every post.

*#saveusjesus #resurrectthischristmas*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


Losing a first big feud when it comes to show are you the real deal or not can be considered a burial and can hurt you big time



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This is doing my head in ... one of the most annoying things on this forum is this topic!
> 
> Note in regards to *NOT* being buried :
> 
> ...


1. Just like Brooklyn Brawler was
2. Just like they did with Vader in 1998
3. Like I said losing the first big feud can be defined as burial. Cena can lose in 2014 feuds against Triple H, Brock Lesnar or Randy Orton and it will not harm him but what if he lost his feuds and matches in 2005 against JBL and Kurt Angle
4. Nope, this is this mindset by some fans that even if you lose clean in 5 minutes against John Cena it means you became a superstar because you spent 5 minutes with the face of the company. By that logic Hulk Hogan made The Brooklyn Brawler in the 80s a superstar many many times.
5. Nah
We are talking here about John Cena and the current creative that books something on PPV and presents us the next day on Raw something completely opposite of what happened on PPV making a whole storyline leading to the PPV meaningless. 
It's not the first time Cena had to deal with a opponent and a storyline where someone talks about the flaws in Cena's character, the PPV with that opponent is over and Cena comes out the next Raw smiling like nothing happened.
Remember the Kane 2012 storyline? Or CM Punk in 2011?

We are witnessing the young talent burial #234 by this arrogant piece of crap on live TV and yet people still try to find something positive searching for excuses how it's best for business and how it's actually helping the business.

If people like Kurt Angle, Big Show, JBL, Booker T, Triple H and Chris Jericho helped John Cena 10 years ago the same way he "helps" the current talent then Cena would have today a WWE career like Matt Hardy and not be a record time WWE champion, think about that for a second before you try to search for excuses for this fuckery that goes on for almost a decade


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw it coming but was hoping Bray was purposely trying to get him to go Heelish on him like at Mania with him succeeding due to his match with Lesnar.... Then they did whatever that was straight after Bray getting a strong win over Jericho so i have no idea wtf is going on.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Parker said:


> You got this shit half backwards.
> 
> If you lose to the "FOTC", it's not.
> 
> ...



if it was against the shield it would make sense since the Wyatts actually beat them clean several times and have a history, and .. now here is the cincher here ... *THEY ARE NEW TALENT !!*

the wyatts jobbed to vets that have been there for over a decade, and made to look like total pussies to just one man, theses three combined weigh like 4 times the amount cena does, they collectively have over 1 foot in height, and he made them all his bitches.

If reigns speared Wyatt, it would be redemption for Reigns since he ate so many sister abigails it would be fine. BUT CENA ??????????


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

You have Bryan losing clean (like what the fuck, when does that ever happen) then Cena kills Wyatt's run. Jericho loses, then Cena kills him instantly again. I don't even particularly like Wyatt, but this bi-polar booking is hilarious. Lets say Cena gets injured, what then? Cena has killed the entire roster over the years, and Lesnar killed Cena. You may as well tell him to keep the title for good, because the entire roster has zero credibility, all for the sake of selling "overcoming the odds once again!!" story lines. Fuck that shit.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It was actually worse than I anticipated to be honest. 

Would it really kill them to book Cena as just a little vulnerable following the worst beat down of his career? It's the perfect opportunity to book him like the 'underdog' they always seem to claim he is and he comes out and does that. Absolutely just terrible. 

Wyatt deserves better. That was pretty much just a burial, and after they'd taken a step to have him recover from the feud with Cena and got him a win at Summerslam, they've just taken another 10 steps back with this. What was the point?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Xyll said:


> You have Bryan losing clean (like what the fuck, when does that ever happen) then Cena kills Wyatt's run. Jericho loses, then Cena kills him instantly again. I don't even particularly like Wyatt, but this bi-polar booking is hilarious. Lets say Cena gets injured, what then? Cena has killed the entire roster over the years, and Lesnar killed Cena. You may as well tell him to keep the title for good, because the entire roster has zero credibility, all for the sake of selling "overcoming the odds once again!!" story lines. Fuck that shit.


In a nutshell.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> It was actually worse than I anticipated to be honest.
> 
> *Would it really kill them to book Cena as just a little vulnerable following the worst beat down of his career?* It's the perfect opportunity to book him like the 'underdog' they always seem to claim he is and he comes out and does that. Absolutely just terrible.
> 
> Wyatt deserves better. That was pretty much just a burial, and after they'd taken a step to have him recover from the feud with Cena and got him a win at Summerslam, they've just taken another 10 steps back with this. What was the point?


Nope. He instead tells the world "That wasen't my final form" then hulks up and wreaks the roster before beating Lesner clean at Night Of Champions :cena3


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Its a sad state of affairs rip wyatt


----------



## Furion (Aug 22, 2014)

its the wwe they are doing same things over over again.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Furion said:


> its the wwe they are doing same things over over again.


Ya..........though they're doing it intentionally. They picked 1 Superstar they cared about, Roman Reigns, and had him dominate in the Shield for 2 years before never losing clean in a singles run.


WWE knows how to book properly...they just don't care about anyone whos not the next John Cena.

They're a fucking monopoly. They aren't even trying to do something new. They just want another John Cena to replace John Cena. They probably flip a coin every week to book for everyone except Cena/Reigns, the 2 that actually draw.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The Wyatts as they were are buried. Theres still hope for Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper. Nobody here cares about Erick Rowan so we'll ignore him. 

Harper is the best recent big man to come along in a while. He's had good singles matches with Cena, Jericho and Bryan without people saying either of those guys completely carried the whole match. He actually comes across more sinister to me than Bray. If given the chance, he can be a heel that people whon't actually cheer.

I've said it before, Bray Wyatt is a good talent but a terrible heel. It's time for him to go solo and be a face. The connection with the crowd has all been positive. Even the stooge announce team had to spin it as the crowd acting like cult and buying into his act seeing as he was the heel and covering up the booing for Cena.

There's nothing left for Wyatt as a heel. Jericho's value is pretty worthless now. He was just a "name' for Wyatt to feud with. He was feuding with Chris Jericho, the legend. He wasn;t feuding with Y2J Jericho, Troll Jericho or the suit wearing big word using Jericho. Jericho was just there to put Wyatt and even before last night it didn't mean much. People weren't exactly praising this feud before last night.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Reaction from the Wyatt family after last nights bullshit.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I see WWE giving Bray Wyatt a dancing gimmick like they always do to monster heels or a funny-happy-go-lucky gimmick. WWE always fucks up on monster heels, they either always bury them or just have no clue what to do with them. I personally would love to see Bray Wyatt fued with Sheamus or Dolph Ziggler and challenge him for the IC Title. 

Also, how would you guys feel on a Erick Rowan monster heel gimmick?


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

WWE needs competition badly, until then we can enjoy 5+ hours of TV every week centered around 1, sometimes 2 people going over the roster whilst everybody else is left scrambling wildly to avoid becoming the next Santino.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I see WWE giving Bray Wyatt a dancing gimmick like they always do to monster heels or a funny-happy-go-lucky gimmick. WWE always fucks up on monster heels, they either always bury them or just have no clue what to do with them. I personally would love to see Bray Wyatt fued with Sheamus or Dolph Ziggler and challenge him for the IC Title.
> 
> Also, how would you guys feel on a Erick Rowan monster heel gimmick?


big fan of all 3 Wyatts, but since going over The Shield they have just shat on the Wyatts repeatedly.


So, give Bray a run as a tweener type

And let Harper & Rowan establish themselves as monster heels.

But, this is WWE so I am not optimistic.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with this company? Why in the world do you bury the Wyatts just like that??? Horrible... 

They had a great thing in the Wyatts, they only need to be protected a little to become huge, but of course, you just can't do that with Cena around... fpalm


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

I LMFAO's when I saw those random AAs :maury

Can't wait for the same thing to happen at NOC :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The Wyatt's will overcome this, just chill out


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bray Wyatt has not only been buried but he's attempted to come back from the dead thanks to jericho and now put back into his original grave cena put him in and then urinated on, defecated on, vomitted, on. Wyatt got pissed on so hard by cena last night.

only the cena marks/apologists will say bray wyatt was elevated by John Cena. LITERALLY ONLY the cena defenders say this BECAUSE they don't want there hero John Cena to be given hatred when in reality what people like me say is the truth. Cena buried bray wyatt end of story


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Cena single handedly elevated all 3 members of the Wyatts, all the way up to his shoulders for a fuckin poor mans firemans carry finisher, after making Harper his personal bitch with the most annoyingly predictable hot tag of all time.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Bray Wyatt has not only been buried but he's attempted to come back from the dead thanks to jericho and now put back into his original grave cena put him in and then urinated on, defecated on, vomitted, on. Wyatt got pissed on so hard by cena last night.
> 
> only the cena marks/apologists will say bray wyatt was elevated by John Cena. LITERALLY ONLY the cena defenders say this BECAUSE they don't want there hero John Cena to be given hatred when in reality what people like me say is the truth. Cena buried bray wyatt end of story


Bray wasn't buried, but wasn't elevated either. End of story. When he wins the WWE title, I can't wait to rub it in your face.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Cena is greedy, like hogan. Why cant he just turn it in. why does he need to be the top guy when he is hated so much, hes like a big kid in the park who has to be first


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

davetheraver said:


> Cena is greedy, like hogan. Why cant he just turn it in. why does he need to be the top guy when he is hated so much, hes like a big kid in the park who has to be first


Shhh...wrestling is scripted and WWE makes the calls...


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Shhh...wrestling is scripted and WWE makes the calls...



no it has been proved on several occasions that Cena Politics play a large part in his booking , stop apologizing for this cancer.

Cough NExus Cough


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Bray wasn't buried, but wasn't elevated either. End of story. When he wins the WWE title, I can't wait to rub it in your face.


Read my qoute this is something I made a few months back to counter all you Cena apologists who claim bray wasn't buried. It was a response to someone like you who claims Cena didn't bury Wyatt

Here a copy/paste to counter and destroy your argument of nonsense



cokecan567 said:


> AND THAT'S THE PROBLEM.... Bray Wyatt was on an amazing run he EVEN had a win on the SOON to be WWE WHC in Daniel Bryan who was getting pushed to win the belts at the time. And Bryan never got his win back either. And I had no problem really with it at the time cause i Looked it as wyatt was getting built up. BUT in all actuality he was just another heel built up to be fed to cena. LIKE MANY MANY people who I could list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And to add to my qoute last night Cena basically killed Jericho's Job of coming back and trying to resurrect bray wyatt after cena killed all his momentum steam. And then Cena just pretty much shit all over the wyatts last night. AA'ing all of em and standing tall over all of em as if he's God.

Fuck how is wyatt elevated at all? How is Wyatt not buried according to you? I would love to hear it.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Shhh...wrestling is scripted and WWE makes the calls...









Goldusto said:


> no it has been proved on several occasions that Cena Politics play a large part in his booking , stop apologizing for this cancer.
> 
> Cough NExus Cough


Cena blatantly has a massive say in what goes on, same as bret did when he was on top, same as SM when he was on top and HH, they all get funny about dropping the belt and jobbing to certain people.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> no it has been proved on several occasions that Cena Politics play a large part in his booking , stop apologizing for this cancer.
> 
> Cough NExus Cough


Not a large part as you think it is. One or two instances, but he's not as bad as Triple H, Ric Flair, or whoever booked himself the most. You think he cares that much to book MOST of his matches in front of Vince, and you think that's even possible? Nope.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Read my qoute this is something I made a few months back to counter all you Cena apologists who claim bray wasn't buried. It was a response to someone like you who claims Cena didn't bury Wyatt
> 
> Here a copy/paste to counter and destroy your argument of nonsense
> 
> ...


Because he's at the same position he's been in since he debuted. So he's stalling, but he's not buried, and as I said, when he wins the WWE title, I'll laugh my ass off at your comments. He ain't Damien Sandow. He just lost a feud. That's all. He CAN be at the top spot again, that's the thing. You throw around the word buried, but I don't think you know what it means. He stopped his momentum, he's stalling, he isn't getting elevated, but he isn't buried either. My little bet still stands.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

hey Adyman for a guy who wants the attitude era to return as seen in your sig under your ''not removed until'' list

you sure idolize a guy who is the absolute opposite of everything about what that era represented.

btw let me know when you can counter my quote on the previous page would love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He wasn't getting destroyed in three on one matches when he debuted.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Because he's at the same position he's been in since he debuted. So he's stalling, but he's not buried, and as I said, when he wins the WWE title, I'll laugh my ass off at your comments. He ain't Damien Sandow. He just lost a feud. That's all. He CAN be at the top spot again, that's the thing. You throw around the word buried, but I don't think you know what it means. He stopped his momentum, he's stalling, he isn't getting elevated, but he isn't buried either. My little bet still stands.


how is he in the same position. In what way did cena elevate the bray wyatt character? It KILLED his momentum. You completely went around everything I said in my qoute so I will just take a light response to you since you failed to respond to WHAT I said in my quote.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> hey Adyman for a guy who wants the attitude era to return as seen in your sig under your ''not removed until'' list
> 
> you sure idolize a guy who is the absolute opposite of everything about what that era represented.


It's a joke :side: and I'm not a fan of just the Attitude Era, I'm a fan of the whole sports entertainment, and even though I'm not even a big fan of Cena, but the hate is just unnecessary.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> It's a joke :side: and I'm not a fan of just the Attitude Era, I'm a fan of the whole sports entertainment, and even though I'm not even a big fan of Cena, but the hate is just unnecessary.


neither am I a fan of just the attitude era. I am a big fan of WCW ECW Ruthless aggression era as well all of which are not the attitude era and are their own entities. ALL of which btw BLOW the current era away by FAR...


and I can tell you are a HUGE cena mark don't even deny it ALL OF YOU marks say the same thing yet defend the man with clearly retarded responses that lack ANY logic. Let me know when you can counter my qoute and break it down and then I will concede to whatever you tell me about cena.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> how is he in the same position. In what way did cena elevate the bray wyatt character?


I never said that it elevated him. It just did nothing, he's stalling.



> It KILLED his momentum.


....which doesn't mean he's buried. He's not going down, he's just stalling, ffs. Killing momentum isn't being buried, it's just not progressing, and that's not burying. Sandow was demoted down the card HARD and that's a burial.

You completely went around everything I said in my qoute so I will just take a light response to you since you failed to respond to WHAT I said in my quote.[/QUOTE]

Most of your quote described the "burial" which was Cena defeating him many times.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> neither am I a fan of just the attitude era. I am a big fan of WCW ECW Ruthless aggression era as well all of which are not the attitude era and are their own entities. ALL of which btw BLOW the current era away by FAR...


Cena was the face of the RA too. You wouldn't mind that Cena, huh?



> and I can tell you are a HUGE cena mark don't even deny it ALL OF YOU marks say the same thing yet defend the man with clearly retarded responses that lack ANY logic. Let me know when you can counter my qoute and break it down and then I will concede to whatever you tell me about cena.


I was a RA Cena mark. But now I ain't turning on him just because he's stale, so far that I'd hate him so much. I'm really indifferent, but I'm really against all the hate against him. When it comes to your quote, it isn't burial, it's simple, I don't need to explain. My little bet still stands, we'll see who's right. Until then.....:cuss: we'll see what logic is


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> I never said that it elevated him. It just did nothing, he's stalling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of your quote described the "burial" which was Cena defeating him many times.[/QUOTE]

Yes I did go around EVERYTHING you said in your qoute Because you failed to respond to anything I aforementioned in my original response to you. You failed to break down my qoute of the fact that Cena Made bray wyatt look like shit 

John Cena has COUNTLESSLY made bray wyatt look like shit.

Let me know when you can try and break this down with each one of my arguments of why cena ruined bray wytt

here I'll repost it for you 







cokecan567 said:


> AND THAT'S THE PROBLEM.... Bray Wyatt was on an amazing run he EVEN had a win on the SOON to be WWE WHC in Daniel Bryan who was getting pushed to win the belts at the time. And Bryan never got his win back either. And I had no problem really with it at the time cause i Looked it as wyatt was getting built up. BUT in all actuality he was just another heel built up to be fed to cena. LIKE MANY MANY people who I could list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Cena was the face of the RA too. You wouldn't mind that Cena, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a RA Cena mark. But now I ain't turning on him just because he's stale, so far that I'd hate him so much. I'm really indifferent, but I'm really against all the hate against him. When it comes to your quote, it isn't burial, it's simple, I don't need to explain. My little bet still stands, we'll see who's right. Until then.....:cuss:


No he was not the face of the ruthless aggression era. It was brock lesnar. 

And many other talents were pushed during that time frame Cena may have had a little bit of reign during that time but Batista was also on top during the end before that era ended. To me Brock Lesnar was the king of the R.A.

John Cena is the king of the pussified era

and the RA had it's problems Cena was one of them but I still like that era far more than the current era


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

As usual, every time Cena brings back the shovel, here comes his apologists to hide his new mess. I was not a fan of Cena losing to Lesnar that way in Summerslam, but once you do it, don't be ridiculous and don't make Cena bury the Wyatts like that. Be a freaking underdog for once ffs.

At this point is not Cena burying certain wrestlers. It's Cena burying the product. Same old shit happening over and over again. Why not use Lesnar's beatdown to do something different? Nah, much better the usual legend's cocksucking and the burial of another future main eventer.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

When Bray Wyatt wins: "His promos are stale, boring, and don't make any sense. He can't wrestle either"

When Bray Wyatt loses: "OH GOD HE'S ABSOLUTELY BURIED! THERE'S NO HOPE FOR HIS CAREER NOW!"


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

MaybeLock said:


> As usual, every time Cena brings back the shovel, here comes his apologists to hide his new mess. I was not a fan of Cena losing to Lesnar that way in Summerslam, but once you do it, don't be ridiculous and don't make Cena bury the Wyatts like that. Be a freaking underdog for once ffs.
> 
> At this point is not Cena burying certain wrestlers. It's Cena burying the product. Same old shit happening over and over again. Why not use Lesnar's beatdown to do something different? Nah, much better the usual legend's cocksucking and the burial of another future main eventer.


Completely agreed


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah that was ridiculous booking. Cena REALLY REALLY needs to just fuck off now. Wyatt's had a decent amount of momentum again. Cena of course ruins that. Fuck him.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Most of your quote described the "burial" which was Cena defeating him many times.





> Yes I did go around EVERYTHING you said in your qoute Because you failed to respond to anything I aforementioned in my original response to you. You failed to break down my qoute of the fact that Cena Made bray wyatt look like shit
> 
> John Cena has COUNTLESSLY made bray wyatt look like shit.
> 
> ...


I'm not. I've read it, but it still isn't a burial because you don't know what a burial is. He's stalling, it did nothing for him, nothing positive, that's for sure, but he wasn't demoted down the card for this! After this, he was feuding with Jericho, and now had a match against the top guy again! I'm not saying that he's being elevated, but he isn't falling down either.

This loss on RAW didn't affect the booking of Bray long term after this. He's still gonna be booked how he's planned to be booked. And we'll see if it's going to be up the card, because right now, you can't tell if he was buried, because he wasn't demoted down the card yet! Anyways, my bet still stands, you think what you want, and we'll see if it's logic, luck, or Creative "morons" because now, Bray Wyatt being buried is as true as grass being blue.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why does cena do is? Is it some kind of sick pleasure? 


Wyatt starts to get some momentum and cena ruins everything.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> Yes I did go around EVERYTHING you said in your qoute Because you failed to respond to anything I aforementioned in my original response to you. You failed to break down my qoute of the fact that Cena Made bray wyatt look like shit
> 
> John Cena has COUNTLESSLY made bray wyatt look like shit.
> 
> ...


I


Adyman said:


> I'm not. I've read it, but it still isn't a burial because you don't know what a burial is. He's stalling, it did nothing for him, nothing positive, that's for sure, but he wasn't demoted down the card for this! After this, he was feuding with Jericho, and now had a match against the top guy again! I'm not saying that he's being elevated, but he isn't falling down either.
> 
> This loss on RAW didn't affect the booking of Bray long term after this. He's still gonna be booked how he's planned to be booked. And we'll see if it's going to be up the card, because right now, you can't tell if he was buried, because he wasn't demoted down the card yet! Anyways, my bet still stands, you think what you want, and we'll see if it's logic, luck, or Creative "morons" because now, Bray Wyatt being buried is as true as grass being blue.This loss on RAW didn't affect the booking of Bray long term after this. He's still gonna be booked how he's planned to be booked. And we'll see if it's going to be up the card, because right now, you can't tell if he was buried, because he wasn't demoted down the card yet! Anyways, my bet still stands, you think what you want, and we'll see if it's logic, luck, or Creative "morons" because now, Bray Wyatt being buried is as true as grass being blue.




[/QUOTE]

I literally broke down the ENTIRE John Cena vs Bray Wyatt feud over the months in my quote. And what I said is 100 percent truth. Since his feud with cena how much greater has wyatt's momentum been? It's been killed. Wyatt was just another monster obstacle for cena to overcome and shit on. And Now he's a jobber for cena as seen from last night.

Cena made wyatt's character look like complete and utter shit during there main feud and now is pissing on wyatt even more.

Plain and simple. Clearly I can't convince you and you can't convince me. So it is what it is.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> No he was not the face of the ruthless aggression era. It was brock lesnar.


No, it wasn't. This is ridiculous. It's not that he isn't better than Cena, it's that he can't be the face because he wasn't there for more the half of the Era! He maybe created it, but he wasn't the face, because RA ended in 2007, way after Lesnar packed his bags and told WWE to fuck off. Cena was there from 2002-2007, and only he or Batista could have been the faces. (Or Orton and Triple H if you count the heels but whatever)



> And many other talents were pushed during that time frame Cena may have had a little bit of reign during that time but Batista was also on top during the end before that era ended. To me Brock Lesnar was the king of the R.A.


But RA didn't end at Wrestlemania XX. Brock Lesnar was there for only 2 YEARS! Some Era, huh?



> John Cena is the king of the pussified era


At least he didn't leave the company like a quitter bitch. He is the top guy now, but back when Cena wasn't stale, he was THE badass, and he was loved almost everywhere. 2005-07 Cena was especially the king of that Era, that's the half of the RA Era, plus add the time that he spent in the midcard before that, at least he was there



> and the RA had it's problems Cena was one of them but I still like that era far more than the current era


Keep talking shit, kid. I bet Cena was your favorite wrestler back in 2007, because he was edgy as any of the other RA and AE badasses. I bet you had his posters all over your room. Don't give me that shit on RA Cena. We're talking about his crappy PG version of today.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you broke down the feud, but you didn't need to, because I WATCHED IT. I WATCHED IT.

And about your other paragraphs: IT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. YES, HIS MOMENTUM IS KILLED, BUT HE ISN'T BURIED. THAT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. IT DOESN'T. THAT'S ALL. YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THE TERM MEANS. NOT BURIED!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Funny though I thought his loss to Jericho at Battleground was worse

I have had to check wiki/results sections multiple times to see if it actually happened because no one else seemed to care that it did

I guess cuz it was Cena you all butthurt
(LIKE ME :ti)


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Funny though I thought his loss to Jericho at Battleground was worse
> 
> I have had to check wiki/results sections multiple times to see if it actually happened because no one else seemed to care that it did
> 
> ...


Those two situations can't be compared IMO. First of all Y2J has come back to put Bray over. He simply took the first win to give it back the next 2 PPVs and build a strong feud.

Then they were two completely different ways of losing. Y2J simply beat Wyatt, but Cena annihilated the Wyatt family and made them look like jobbers. And this is without taking into account how weak he already made them look in their feud.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I can totally see Bo coming out to tell his brother that maybe he lost yet again to Cena, but he all needs to do is BO-lieve!


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Bray is the biggest active heel at the moment, besides Rollins who was a little busy, and he had a feud with Cena and really gave Cena trouble so it made sense to have Cena run through Wyatt to show how he is prepared to take it to the next level to beat Brock.

If you're trying to make Cena look like he has come back stronger who would you book him against that would make sense and have as much of an impact?

The end goal of this is to create a PPV people are interested in viewing, not pleasing people on the internet. The amount of obvious factors being ignored to suit certain agendas is ridiculous. 

Try a little objective thinking people.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adyman said:


> No, it wasn't. This is ridiculous. It's not that he isn't better than Cena, it's that he can't be the face because he wasn't there for more the half of the Era! He maybe created it, but he wasn't the face, because RA ended in 2007, way after Lesnar packed his bags and told WWE to fuck off. Cena was there from 2002-2007, and only he or Batista could have been the faces. (Or Orton and Triple H if you count the heels but whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brock Lesnar shined the most in that era are you fucking serious? He was the face of that era and Cena wasn't on top that long either To me LESNAR was the true star of that that era. Cena is not the star of that era. Sorry but I am not a cena mark like YOU who considers him the star of that era. Cena was on top in 2005 with batista as well Lesnar shined during his run no one else was on top as high as him IMO


And for you to say ''at least he didn't leave the company like a quitter bitch'' clearly shows you are a cena mark to even say something stupid like that

So becuase a guy wants to pursue other avenues such as football which he didn't do and WOUND UP GOING to wrestle in Japan and THEN going on to become the UFC champ and biggest draw in UFC history ( granted now he is not in the leauges of top MMA fighters of all time, but the man still fought the likes of Cain Velasquez, Randy Coutoure etc ) 

John Cena is a terrible actor and wouldn't just up and leave because who the fuck is gonna want him? He ain't gonna get a big role like the rock cause cena is a shitty actor. 

I didn't hate cena as much as I do back then but I always thought he sucked. He wasn't on top for this long no shit?

And clearly you're angry because I dished out nothing but the truth and you can't cope with the terms of it so now you try and say '' keep talking shit kid'' ''I bet your a cena fan and he's your favorite wrestler and I got all his posters on his wall''

Get the FUCK outta here LMFAO!!!!!!! 

Stone Cold Goldberg Brock Lesnar Macho Man Ric flair etc are my top dogs when it comes to who my favorite wrestlers are.

I probably been watching before you were even a seed or at least when you was still a toddler. I was a teen during the attitude era. You probably were still drinking milk from a baby bottle.



Adyman said:


> Yes, you broke down the feud, but you didn't need to, because I WATCHED IT. I WATCHED IT.
> 
> And about your other paragraphs: IT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. YES, HIS MOMENTUM IS KILLED, BUT HE ISN'T BURIED. THAT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. IT DOESN'T. THAT'S ALL. YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THE TERM MEANS. NOT BURIED!




You couldn't counter a darn thing I said and respond to each argument. Cena did nothing to elevate wyatt on the card if anything his character's momentum is further down. Wyatt wasn't getting destroyed before he met Cena.

You been defeated I am done taking you seriously. When you can come at me with realistic facts I might take you serious agian. Until then I;m done. I dealt with this accordingly.

You won't convince me and I clearly can't make you see the light of day because your to deluded with your love for John Cena.

YOU ARE A FAN OF HIS NOT ME. SPEAK for yourself before you call me a fan of that ********* lmfao.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't believe some morons in this thread believe that losing to John Cena notwithstanding being dominated throughout 90% of the match and having your small amount of offense being no-sold after the match constitutes getting a rub. Losing to the face of the company, or any wrestler on the roster for that matter, is only a rub when the match is presented as being competitive after it's over. Bray Wyatt was essentially SQUASHED by Cena last night, as well as his entire stable of supposed "monsters". How the fuck did he get a rub? Seriously, tell me, how? Do some of you people think that Bray Wyatt being squashed by John Cena is testament to him turning John Cena into a monster by kayfabe? Because if you truly do, you're wrong, John Cena's aggression is a result of his upcoming match with Brock Lesnar, he even said it himself, but that's besides the point.

Everyone says that Bray Wyatt was buried by John Cena because quite frankly, he was. Forget the Wikipedia-sourced definition of the word term "burial" that I quoted earlier in this thread. A burial entails losing all of the matches that truly count, having your momentum halted or dashed, as in Wyatt's case, participating in squashes (again, as Wyatt did last night), and being apart of feuds which do nothing to enhance the credibility of the wrestlers involved (see: Wyatt vs Jericho). Bray Wyatt is buried. Damien Sandow is buried. The Nexus was buried. CM Punk was on the verge of being buried after having his title reign being called irrelevant and having his title run nearly devoid of main event PPV matches. Zack Ryder was buried. There was one constant within each of the aforementioned burials, John Cena.

A "loss to the face of the company" rub loses all of its value if the wrestler against the fotc loses on various occasions. Bray Wyatt is an example of this. He lost at Wrestlemania in such a humiliating fashion which saw his entire family get put down by John Cena, he won in a humiliating fashion which actually hampered his credibility because of how screwy and unclean it was (once again, his entire family was put down by Cena alone), and he lost again at Payback in a humiliating fashion by being literally buried in a box and taunted after the match. You could go against my personal definition of the term "burial," but you cannot argue this point without being wrestling inept. A solitary, competitive loss to the face of the company grants a rub. A humiliating loss or a screwy win does not, and it most certainly does not if it happens more than one time.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

The mere notion that Cena elevated Wyatt is hilarious

2 clean losses, and Bray was made to look pretty damn unimpressive in them. AND even worse his only win came after cena LAYED OUT all fucking 3 members of the Wyatt family, and only lost because the one person he couldn't AA was stopping him, a kid.

Since then Bray and more notably the other two have been doing fuck all.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

cokecan567 said:


> Brock Lesnar shined the most in that era are you fucking serious? He was the face of that era and Cena wasn't on top that long either To me LESNAR was the true star of that that era. Cena is not the star of that era. Sorry but I am not a cena mark like YOU who considers him the star of that era. Cena was on top in 2005 with batista as well Lesnar shined during his run no one else was on top as high as him IMO





> While nobody else shined like Brock, it was for a short time to define an Era! Just 2 years! And arguably, RA Era didn't even start when he debuted according to some! But that's debatable. It might as well as be equal.





> And for you to say ''at least he didn't leave the company like a quitter bitch'' clearly shows you are a cena mark to even say something stupid like that


I won't try to defend this excuse because I know I'm right. He can be an ass kicker and a beast, but to be a legend, he has to stay for enough time.


> So becuase a guy wants to pursue other avenues such as football which he didn't do and WOUND UP GOING to wrestle in Japan and THEN going on to become the UFC champ and biggest draw in UFC history ( granted now he is not in the leauges of top MMA fighters of all time, but the man still fought the likes of Cain Velasquez, Randy Coutoure etc )


Not related to WWE. That doesn't make him any bigger in WWE, except for the draw factor I guess



> John Cena is a terrible actor and wouldn't just up and leave because who the fuck is gonna want him? He ain't gonna get a big role like the rock cause cena is a shitty actor.


I disagree. And WWE does too.



> I didn't hate cena as much as I do back then but I always thought he sucked. He wasn't on top for this long no shit?


The original version of his gimmick in 2005 is really cool, but time has ruined it. That's all.



> And clearly you're angry because I dished out nothing but the truth and you can't cope with the terms of it so now you try and say '' keep talking shit kid'' ''I bet your a cena fan and he's your favorite wrestler and I got all his posters on his wall''
> 
> Get the FUCK outta here LMFAO!!!!!!!


Nothing but truth. LOL



> Stone Cold Goldberg Brock Lesnar Macho Man Ric flair etc are my top dogs when it comes to who my favorite wrestlers are.
> 
> I probably been watching before you were even a seed or at least when you was still a toddler. I was a teen during the attitude era. You probably were still drinking milk from a baby bottle.


Way off topic now.



> You couldn't counter a darn thing I said and respond to each argument. Cena did nothing to elevate wyatt on the card if anything his character's momentum is further down. Wyatt wasn't getting destroyed before he met Cena.


I agreed before, he did nothing to elevate him, but you still are kinda avoiding the point of is it burial or not, because you know it isn't. His momentum is stalling, but he isn't falling down the card, he isn't buried. Simple. He's just stalling, he's not buried. NOT. FUCKING. BURIED. THAT'S MY POINT. All of what you said and described to me doesn't make him buried.



> You been defeated I am done taking you seriously. When you can come at me with realistic facts I might take you serious agian. Until then I;m done. I dealt with this accordingly.


Why don't you come with realistic facts and tell me Bray Wyatt has been demoted down the card, and he'll never have the opportunity to shine again? It's not me that needs to prove anything.



> You won't convince me and I clearly can't make you see the light of day because your to deluded with your love for John Cena.


I don't have to, but you aren't gonna convince me either, because I know it's not true, he's not buried.



> YOU ARE A FAN OF HIS NOT ME. SPEAK for yourself before you call me a fan of that ********* lmfao.


You're a troll. That's all. That's the conclusion. You prove no points that Bray was burried. Yes he wasn't elevated, yes he's stalling, yes, his momentum stopped, but he isn't going down, he isn't getting buried. Learn what that word means and then come and discuss.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stupid Contrarian said:


> Bray Wyatt isn't being buried, feuding with Cena has elevated him!


How did Bray's feuds with Cena elevate him at all? Have you not seen the matches and the sheer no-selling promos that Cena had against Wyatt during the feud?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> How did Bray's feuds with Cena elevate him at all? Have you not seen the matches and the sheer no-selling promos that Cena had against Wyatt during the feud?


Agreed. It shouldn't have happened. Bray needed a feud against someone that could actually elevate him but I guess Jericho was too late. Nothing was wasted though, except for time. And his debut WM match.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Adyman said:


> Yes, you broke down the feud, but you didn't need to, because I WATCHED IT. I WATCHED IT.
> 
> And about your other paragraphs: IT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. YES, HIS MOMENTUM IS KILLED, BUT HE ISN'T BURIED. THAT DOESN'T MAKE HIM BURIED. IT DOESN'T. THAT'S ALL. YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THE TERM MEANS. NOT BURIED!


Are you going to be ok?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Are you going to be ok?


When that can of coke is. But it's all good now, apparently.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

A loss the Cena in Brock Mode is not hurting anybody. Cesaro was a losing streak to likes of Swagger and now he has a US title match at NoC. The only people keeping track of 'clean' wins and losses is you guys and the WWE couldn't give a damn about you guys.

This literally had nothing to do with Wyatt at all. It was to make Cena look strong and the most credible, available heel was Wyatt. If they were burying him they aren't going to book him in the main event of Raw against Cena.

This had made no difference to Wyatt at all.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

WilfyDee said:


> A loss the Cena in Brock Mode is not hurting anybody. Cesaro was a losing streak to likes of Swagger and now he has a US title match at NoC. The only people keeping track of 'clean' wins and losses is you guys and the WWE couldn't give a damn about you guys.
> 
> This literally had nothing to do with Wyatt at all. It was to make Cena look strong and the most credible, available heel was Wyatt. If they were burying him they aren't going to book him in the main event of Raw against Cena.
> 
> This had made no difference to Wyatt at all.


This. Urgh, finally a smart mind with common sense and some logic :agree:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

They could have just started that match as a 6 man tag, and not have Cena dummy Bray non stop. It made Wyatt look like a joke.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> They could have just started that match as a 6 man tag, and not have Cena dummy Bray non stop. It made Wyatt look like a joke.


While that is true, Cena needed to look as strong as he did, too. So who instead?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Adyman said:


> While that is true, Cena needed to look as strong as he did, too. So who instead?


Maybe Rowan? Maybe they have Bray and Harper brawl with Show and Henry outside of the ring or something leaving Rowan in the ring with Cena, then Cena could have hulked up on Rowan? - I really don't know, i just think it was stupid as hell to do that to Bray. Very, very fucking stupid.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> A loss the Cena in Brock Mode is not hurting anybody.


Except for all the people he squashes in the next couple of weeks.


> Cesaro was a losing streak to likes of Swagger and now he has a US title match at NoC.


Implying that the US title holds any value in WWE today and implying that Cesaro won't be destroyed by Sheamus at NOC.


> The only people keeping track of 'clean' wins and losses is you guys


Implying that casuals don't look at fair wins and unfair wins and holds each of them up to the same merit.


> It was to make Cena look strong and the most credible, available heel was Wyatt.


Why does Cena have to look strong at the expense of other wrestlers? They could've easily booked that match as competitive, with Cena getting more offense than he usually does and using some moves which he usually doesn't use against Wyatt for the win. He didn't have to AA each member of the Wyatt Family and squash Bray Wyatt who just won against Chris Jericho clean. And Randy Orton is easily more credible than Bray Wyatt.


> If they were burying him they aren't going to book him in the main event of Raw against Cena.


What value does a shitty main event on a shitty, filler RAW hold for the loser if he/she gets squashed?


> This had made no difference to Wyatt at all.


Except for making him, his win against Jericho, and his entire stable look like shit to two old men and predominantly John Cena.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

WilfyDee said:


> A loss the Cena in Brock Mode is not hurting anybody. Cesaro was a losing streak to likes of Swagger and now he has a US title match at NoC. The only people keeping track of 'clean' wins and losses is you guys and the WWE couldn't give a damn about you guys.
> 
> This literally had nothing to do with Wyatt at all. It was to make Cena look strong and the most credible, available heel was Wyatt. If they were burying him they aren't going to book him in the main event of Raw against Cena.
> 
> This had made no difference to Wyatt at all.




Exactly, it's a storyline and Bray was the chosen one. I swear some of these morons are worse bookers than the creative team. I wish people will stop worrying about Bray Wyatt's career. Triple H was buried worst in his early days in the WWE than all the guys Cena has worked with combined and it hasn't affected his career. It's a business, people get their asses kicked from time to time.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why does Cena have to look strong at the expense of other wrestlers? They could've easily booked that match as competitive


It's funny because you probably enjoyed the squash at Summerslam



> What value does a shitty main event on a shitty, filler RAW hold for the loser if he/she gets squashed?


It wasn't as shitty; it's basically just Summerslam 2014 with roles reversed, but we're gonna have to see how will they book Wyatt in the future



bigdog40 said:


> Exactly, it's a storyline and Bray was the chosen one. I swear some of these morons are worse bookers than the creative team. I wish people will stop worrying about Bray Wyatt's career. Triple H was buried worst in his early days in the WWE than all the guys Cena has worked with combined and it hasn't affected his career. It's a business, people get their asses kicked from time to time.


This.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> It's funny because you probably enjoyed the squash at Summerslam


You're damn right I enjoyed that squash. I've watched it at least 3 times already. The difference between Cena getting squashed and Bray Wyatt getting squashed is that Cena has enough credibility to survive a squash and maintain his position on the card as well as his credibility, especially when he gets squashed by the man that broke the streak.

Bray getting squashed by someone who just got squashed only made him look much worse and like less of a contender for the WWE title.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Parker said:


> You got this shit half backwards.
> 
> If you lose to the "FOTC", it's not.
> 
> ...


BS excuse after bs excuse.Congratz on the well deserved neg.




> I guarantee you if the Wyatt family lost against The Shield(Lets say they were still together) this week. You all wouldn't be saying jack about "burying"


Great logic.Tell me the last person Reigns destroyed like Cena did Wyatt?He allowed even Miz some offence.He sure didn't make him and his whole group look like helpless children.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> You're damn right I enjoyed that squash. I've watched it at least 3 times already. The difference between Cena getting squashed and Bray Wyatt getting squashed is that Cena has enough credibility to survive a squash and maintain his position on the card as well as his credibility, especially when he gets squashed by the man that broke the streak.


But it's funny that you think Bray hasn't got any credibility for that too. That's really funny. :bryan6


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Adyman said:


> But it's funny that you think Bray hasn't hot any credibility for that too. That's really funny. :bryan6


Bray Wyatt doesn't have the level of credibility that Cena has which allows him to survive any type of loss barring an unrealistic tapout. His credibility is being built back up, or was, at least, and now it's been brought down at the hands of Cena.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> BS excuse after bs excuse.Congratz on the well deserved neg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so obsessed with your negging, try to learn your facts for once. I only lost 2 points and you're only gonna make enemies with that, just for one different opinion. But it's not an opinion really. It's a fact. Wyatt family isn't demoted down the card. If anything, Lesnar did what Cena did 8 days later with more impact. And your hashtags prove you're just moronic, ignorant, and stupid.



Tardbasher12 said:


> Bray Wyatt doesn't have the level of credibility that Cena has which allows him to survive any type of loss barring an unrealistic tapout. His credibility is being built back up, or was, at least, and now it's been brought down at the hands of Cena.


That's what you think. Tell me this again when he wins the WWE title.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> That's what you think. Tell me this again when he wins the WWE title.


I'm going to pull a Tyrion here and say that he will never win the WWE title. He's just like Ryback. But I'll tell you that again when he gets released in two years.


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

Why is everyone saying Wyatt is jobbing to Cena? It was a genius idea to put Wyatt in this match to take a ruthless beat down by Cena. Isn't it what the whole Wyatt-Cena angle was about? 

Wyatt wanted the monster in Cena to come out and inflict it on him, and Raw just did that perfectly. Cena showed his monstrous side on Wyatt, and Wyatt's shocked expression when Cena started aggressively showed it all. 

So no, this wasn't Wyatt jobbing to Cena, but rather a closure/continuation of the whole Cena-Wyatt angle.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm going to pull a Tyrion here and say that he will never win the WWE title. He's just like Ryback. But I'll tell you that again when he gets released in two years.


We'll see. I doubt his Cena feud/loss has affected his long-term booking.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

To be fair, the wyatt act has gotten stale thanks to the WWE's horrible booking. I'm not even sure what the point of the Wyatt/Jericho feud was............


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> You're so obsessed with your negging, try to learn your facts for once.


Nope, just delivering on a promise.



> I only lost 2 points *and you're only gonna make enemies with that,*


:lol:lol:lol:lol




> just for one different opinion. But it's not an opinion really. It's a fact. Wyatt family isn't demoted down the card. If anything, Lesnar did what Cena did 8 days later.


Yeah, he is.From defeating the hottest babyface-in Bryan (who was way more over than Cena), the extremely over Shield faction to.... being used to put over the most over-pushed superstar in the last 10 years, just because.



> And your hashtags prove you're just moronic, ignorant, and stupid.


Relax, i don't hold you in high regard, either.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Innova said:


> Why is everyone saying Wyatt is jobbing to Cena? It was a genius idea to put Wyatt in this match to take a ruthless beat down by Cena. Isn't it what the whole Wyatt-Cena angle was about?
> 
> Wyatt wanted the monster in Cena to come out and inflict it on him, and Raw just did that perfectly. Cena showed his monstrous side on Wyatt, and Wyatt's shocked expression when Cena started aggressively showed it all.
> 
> So no, this wasn't Wyatt jobbing to Cena, but rather a closure/continuation of the whole Cena-Wyatt angle.


Bray Wyatt wanted to be the one that brought out the monster in John Cena. He wasn't. Don't act like this was a continuation of their feud, it ended when Bray lost at Payback.


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Bray Wyatt wanted to be the one that brought out the monster in John Cena. He wasn't. Don't act like this was a continuation of their feud, it ended when Bray lost at Payback.


No, his whole purpose was to wake the monster in Cena, he wanted to be the guy to do it, but he failed. Lesnar did it now, and it was only right for Cena to fight Bray. Only thing that could have been done better was to put Jericho into the match, rather than Show and Henry.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Nope, just delivering on a promise.


Who did you promise this bullshit then? Oh please don't tell me it was yourself.



> :lol:lol:lol:lol


Suit yourself. If you're so serious about it, so can I be. I can ignore.




> Yeah, he is.From defeating the hottest babyface-in Bryan (who was way more over than Cena), the extremely over Shield faction to.... being used to put over the most over-pushed superstar in the last 10 years, just because.


It's called wins and losses, and everybody does that. He hasn't been demoted down the card, he was always a midcarder and still is. I can't wait till he wins the WWE title so I can shove it in your face.



> Relax, i don't hold you in high regard, either.


You'll do yourself a big favor and look less idiotic if you get that shit removed from your posts and signature. It does nothing positive to you, it just buries you, according to your logic  :dance

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Innova said:


> Why is everyone saying Wyatt is jobbing to Cena? It was a genius idea to put Wyatt in this match to take a ruthless beat down by Cena. Isn't it what the whole Wyatt-Cena angle was about?
> 
> Wyatt wanted the monster in Cena to come out and inflict it on him, and Raw just did that perfectly. Cena showed his monstrous side on Wyatt, and Wyatt's shocked expression when Cena started aggressively showed it all.
> 
> So no, this wasn't Wyatt jobbing to Cena, but rather a closure/continuation of the whole Cena-Wyatt angle.





Innova said:


> No, his whole purpose was to wake the monster in Cena, he wanted to be the guy to do it, but he failed. Lesnar did it now, and it was only right for Cena to fight Bray. Only thing that could have been done better was to put Jericho into the match, rather than Show and Henry.


fpalm



I don't care whatever or not it fits perfectly in your mind. Bray got destroyed after months of Jericho desperately trying to restore his credibility.Now what's next for him?More mid-card feuds the audience won't give a shit about?

And to think how in the beginning of the year, he was going over the likes of Bryan and The Shield, only to end up here....... Who would have thought, except every Cena "hater", as soon as the the Bray-Cena feud began.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> You're damn right I enjoyed that squash. I've watched it at least 3 times already. The difference between Cena getting squashed and Bray Wyatt getting squashed is that Cena has enough credibility to survive a squash and maintain his position on the card as well as his credibility, especially when he gets squashed by the man that broke the streak.
> 
> Bray getting squashed by someone who just got squashed only made him look much worse and like less of a contender for the WWE title.


What a load of crap, you enjoyed Cena getting squashed because you don't like Cena. You didn't enjoy Wyatt getting squashed because you like Wyatt.

Cena getting squashed is ok because he has all this credibility to recover but when he squashes Wyatt he suddenly becomes just someone who just got squashed?


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Who did you promise this bullshit then? Oh please don't tell me it was yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but no thanks.Cena apologists/fans are the last people i would ever dare to take advise from.In case you haven't noticed, Cena fans don't get any respect online.



> It's called wins and losses, and everybody does that. He hasn't been demoted down the card, he was always a midcarder and still is. I can't wait till he wins the WWE title so I can shove it in your face.


Is that why Rusev, Reigns, Sheamus, Cena are as protected as they are?Because wins/losses don't matter?Yeah, they do.That's why people didn't give much of crap about Swagger vs Bo Dallas, that's why people stopped caring about Cesaro, Zack Ryder etc


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Adyman said:


> You'll do yourself a big favor and look less idiotic if you get that shit removed from your posts and signature. It does nothing positive to you, it just buries you, according to your logic  :dance
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


What the fuck? Have you been on all day?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.Cena apologists/fans are the last people i would ever dare to take advise from.In case you haven't noticed, Cena fans don't get any respect online.


Oh, so you wanna roll with the cool kids around here? :cool2

Well, in the product that I'm watching, Cena is a 15 time world champion, so if anyone gets no respect around here, it's the ones that oppose Cena. :cena5



> Is that why Rusev, Reigns, Sheamus, Cena are as protected as they are?Because wins/losses don't matter?Yeah, they do.That's why people didn't give much of crap about Swagger vs Bo Dallas, that's why people stopped caring about Cesaro, Zack Ryder etc


IWC stopped caring. You can have an opinion, but it's a fact Cena does a hell of a job and deserve to be where he is, as paraphrased by :austin

*#saveuslogic #murderhypocritesmarks*



Batz said:


> What the fuck? Have you been on all day?


All day, but not all the time. Same would apply to you then.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Winter's cooling said:


> Why is everyone saying Wyatt is jobbing to Cena? It was a genius idea to put Wyatt in this match to take a ruthless beat down by Cena. Isn't it what the whole Wyatt-Cena angle was about?
> 
> Wyatt wanted the monster in Cena to come out and inflict it on him, and Raw just did that perfectly. Cena showed his monstrous side on Wyatt, and Wyatt's shocked expression when Cena started aggressively showed it all.
> 
> So no, this wasn't Wyatt jobbing to Cena, but rather a closure/continuation of the whole Cena-Wyatt angle.


Cmon now let's not give the WWE creative this much credit as if they had this big master plan. If this was really the case as you are saying then Bray should have been smiling and laughing the whole time like he did during their matches earlier this year, not completely shocked and afraid the whole time like he was.

The match was only meant to make Cena look good. It had NOTHING to do with Wyatt.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Adyman said:


> All day, but not all the time. Same would apply to you then.


Motherfucker get some sleep! This wrestling stuff isn't worth it!


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Batz said:


> Motherfucker get some sleep! This wrestling stuff isn't worth it!


I guess you're right. I am getting tired, and it's time for sleep anyways. Or not.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I'm not one to use the, "burial" terminology very often, but the Wyatts have been slowly getting buried over the last number of weeks. This may not be an actual burial, but if you look back to where the Wyatts were when they were feuding with the Shield to where they are right now?

Night and day.

I'm not even a Cena basher (Don't care for him either though), but wow, I can see why people have burning hatred for him.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Oh, so you wanna roll with the cool kids around here? :cool2


I don't care about my "popularity".You just keep bringing it up.



> Well, in the product that I'm watching, Cena is a 15 time world champions, so if anyone gets no respect around here, it's the ones that oppose Cena.


Yeah, and look at where it got them.Vince's "Hero" John Cena can't sell the network for shit :vince7 I don't care if he doesn't "respect" me, he seems really desperate to get my money :vince7



> IWC stopped caring.


I guess the IWC represent most of the audience then, since neither of the guys i mentioned, are as over today as they were before.





> You can have an opinion, but it's a fact Cena does a hell of a job and deserve to be where he is, as paraphrased by :austin
> 
> *#saveuslogic #murderhypocritesmarks*


Yeah, yeah.Just remember that it is all about the :vince$ We will see who who will get the last laugh :vince7


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

177 said:


> Cmon now let's not give the WWE creative this much credit as if they had this big master plan. If this was really the case as you are saying then Bray should have been smiling and laughing the whole time like he did during their matches earlier this year, not completely shocked and afraid the whole time like he was.
> 
> The match was only meant to make Cena look good. It had NOTHING to do with Wyatt.


They had to make Cena look like he took himself to a whole other level and to be fair Wyatt done a great job. Completely shocked and confused, like he didn't think Cena could reach that level and it wasn't what he was expecting, Harper and Rowan too looking like at each other like they didn't know what to do. They really sold it well.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

177 said:


> Cmon now let's not give the WWE creative this much credit as if they had this big master plan. If this was really the case as you are saying then Bray should have been smiling and laughing the whole time like he did during their matches earlier this year, not completely shocked and afraid the whole time like he was.
> 
> The match was only meant to make Cena look good. It had NOTHING to do with Wyatt.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Yeah, and look at where it got them.Vince's "Hero" John Cena can't sell the network for shit :vince7 I don't care if he doesn't "respect" me, he seems really desperate to get my money :vince7



Yeah, because they top guy now can sell a nostalgia roadtrip that has every WWE match ever. If you think one top guy of today can sell the whole WWE Network, or than any one man can do it, then you are dumber than I though you were.






> I guess the IWC represent most of the audience then, since neither of the guys i mentioned, are as over today as they were before.



That was a mistake in my reply. Of course IWC isn't the majority of the audience. They are barely a small part of it, outside major cities.




> Yeah, yeah.Just remember that it is all about the :vince$ We will see who who will get the last laugh :vince7


If you think WWE will ever fail, then you are wrong as wrong you can be. WWE will die only when wrestling dies.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

WilfyDee said:


> They had to make Cena look like he took himself to a whole other level and to be fair Wyatt done a great job. Completely shocked and confused, like he didn't think Cena could reach that level and it wasn't what he was expecting, Harper and Rowan too looking like at each other like they didn't know what to do. They really sold it well.


All they sold it as was the Wyatts being afraid. I don't mind Bray initially being shocked and confused, but he should've at least been shown to be getting pleasure out of what was going on towards the end since again, it was his goal with Cena from the beginning to bring the "monster" out of him. It made no sense for Bray to just be cowering in fear the whole time. It would be like the Joker cowering every time Batman started kicking his ass.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

177 said:


> All they sold it as was the Wyatts being afraid. I don't mind Bray initially being shocked and confused, but he should've at least been shown to be getting pleasure out of what was going on towards the end since again, it was his goal with Cena from the beginning to bring the "monster" out of him. It made no sense for Bray to just be cowering in fear the whole time. It would be like the Joker cowering every time Batman started kicking his ass.


Agreed

That's what made it even worse, I'm worried that they are just going to take apart the character because of this. He should have shown sick pleasure and he didn't even do his spider walk when he was down, he got victimised, really tough to watch as a fan of his. I honestly don't know how Bray can explain this, it's like they are just turning him into another guy and not treating him like the Attraction he should be.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Yeah, because they top guy now can sell a nostalgia roadtrip that has every WWE match ever. If you think one top guy of today can sell the whole WWE Network, or than any one man can do it, then you are dumber than I though you were.


Who was the company build around for the last decade?Who was the most pushed, shoved down our throats guy in the last 10 years?Guys like Hulk Hogan (that Cena is supposedly equal to) popularized wrestling to a godly level.Cena can't even motivate his fans to spend 9.99 dollars.






> That was a mistake in my reply. Of course IWC isn't the majority of the audience. They are barely a small part of it, outside major cities.


Love how you showed me the facts and statistics to back that up




> If you think WWE will ever fail, then you are wrong as wrong you can be. WWE will die only when wrestling dies.


Did i say that it will fail?Nope, but it will lose a lot of money and the last thing Vince and co will do, is laugh at the Cena "haterz" they are begging to save them from their poor investment.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Who was the company build around for the last decade?Who was the most pushed, shoved down our throats guy in the last 10 years?Guys like Hulk Hogan (that Cena is supposedly equal to) popularized wrestling to a godly level.Cena can't even motivate his fans to spend 9.99 dollars.



He's shoved and pushed for a reason, because WWE knows he's good at his role. Cena can sell more than anyone today, sells 5x more merch than anyone else on the roster. That's what matters when talking about John Cena, not the WWE Network sales. And it's not like Cena didn't sell it. WWE Network sold bad for their expectations and nothing could have changed that, because the expectations were too high, simple. Now don't blame Cena for the WWE Network sales, you seem like much more of a troll with every reply.




> Love how you showed me the facts and statistics to back that up


I don't need to back it up, it doesn't take a scientist to see that casuals are still ruling the audience with an iron fist.




> Did i say that it will fail?Nope, but it will lose a lot of money and the last thing Vince and co will do, is laugh at the Cena "haterz" they are begging to save them from their poor investment.


No, they won't lose a lot of money, and even if they do, they probably can't do anything about it, because it's 2014, social media age, everything varies, and WWE's trying it's best. The whole freakin juggernaut company. They know the best, that's for sure. At least they know more than random guys on the Internet like you and me, you think Cena is bad for business, I say, go argue with guys that praised him, like :austin and :hogan2.

And this wasn't even the starting topic. We were talking about the supposed "burial" of Bray Wyatt which is why you decided on negging people that were actually being right, just because you had a different view and opinion on it. I still say, I can't wait to rub it in your face when he becomes the WWE Champ and/or rises on top of the card. Thanks for not including that stupid hashtag, now you seem like less of a troll.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

177 said:


> All they sold it as was the Wyatts being afraid. I don't mind Bray initially being shocked and confused, but he should've at least been shown to be getting pleasure out of what was going on towards the end since again, it was his goal with Cena from the beginning to bring the "monster" out of him. It made no sense for Bray to just be cowering in fear the whole time. It would be like the Joker cowering every time Batman started kicking his ass.


:clap I thought that would happen at some point which made it all the more pointless.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> He's shoved and pushed for a reason, because WWE knows he's good at his role. Cena can sell more than anyone today, sells 5x more merch than anyone else on the roster. That's what matters when talking about John Cena, not the WWE Network sales.


For 10 years at the top, all we can say is that he...... sells t-shirts :clap :clap :clap :clap 
:clap


Truly, he's on Hogan's level.




Cena sells more than anyone today?That's your troll excuse?Considering he was pushed ABOVE AND BEYOND everyone else on the roster FOR 10 YEARS, yeah, he better sell some frigging t-shirts.





> And it's not like Cena didn't sell it. WWE Network sold bad for their expectations and nothing could have changed that, because the expectations were too high, simple. Now don't blame Cena for the WWE Network sales,


Of course nothing could change that.When you don't properly push the rest of your roster and you just used it to feed the likes of Cena, that's what you are getting. 






> you seem like much more of a troll with every reply.



Hilarious, but everyone knows who the troll is here.





> I don't need to back it up, it doesn't take a scientist to see that casuals are still ruling the audience with an iron fist.


Yes, because casuals don't use the internet :aryalol




> No, they won't lose a lot of money, and even if they do, they probably can't do anything about it, because it's 2014, social media age, everything varies, and WWE's trying it's best. The whole freakin juggernaut company. They know the best, that's for sure. At least they know more than random guys on the Internet like you and me, you think Cena is bad for business, I say, go argue with guys that praised him, like :austin and :hogan.


I guess you missed all the reports of WWE cutting all sorts of costs because of the network, investors being mad at Vince and co, and that WWE would lose millions of dollars by year's end.


Either that, or you just admitted that you are a troll.Good job :clap



> And this wasn't even the starting topic.


Nobody asked to give me all your so "helpful" advices, and try to save face with all the other shit.




> We were talking about the supposed "burial" of Bray Wyatt which is why you decided on negging people that were actually being right,


I don't neg people who are right.I neg idiots and trolls.



> just because you had a different view and opinion on it. I still say, I can't wait to rub it in your face when he becomes the WWE Champ and/or rises on top of the card.


Yeah, just like Wade Barrett and Zack Ryder, before him.Can't wait.

And btw, Khali and Swagger were world champions, look at all the good it did them.



> Thanks for not including that stupid hashtag, now you seem like less of a troll.


Thanks for reminding me, troll.I'll edit it right away.


*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Not a large part as you think it is. One or two instances, but he's not as bad as Triple H, Ric Flair, or whoever booked himself the most. You think he cares that much to book MOST of his matches in front of Vince, and you think that's even possible? Nope.


it was large enough to destroy the nexus angle, so he blatantly has some say back stage.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

THIS IS WHAT THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE

Cena, I am going to work hard and kick Brocks Ass !!!

BEEEDDOOOBEEEEE * Lights go out * Bray appears :

* "mymymymymymy john, mymymymy

So here we are, You are feeling this ? Perhaps I was not able to entice you to the dark side, to the promised land of clarity, But there you were, at Summerslam, lying in your own pit of shame after being crushed like the cockroach you are. I have seen You john, I feel you man, You cannot accept this kind of Fear, this kind of Hopelessness, It isn't you john, I know your innermost thoughts and fears, you claim to be the best, but you have been revealed a charlatan, a fake !

Can you do it ? can you do it ? No nono Johnny boy, I don't see it anymore, Not as you are . You have a.... little tick, ticking away right at the back of your mind, clawing away at you. You avoided becoming a monster, you resisted the temptation of god to become one your self and you were smited against the rocks of your own contempt 

Feel with me John, You want the power don't you ? the freedom to keep your position of the top of the mountain, except it isn't yours John, the REAL monster has it, what you going to do ?

Nothing, you try and you use the same redemption you feel your soul has to achieve to cleanse itself of the Sin of Defeat, But you cloud it with the Sins of your own volition, your own desires and for that you are Now A lonely man, alone in the thoughts of your own weaknesses and failure to overcome the demons of your own making.

Tonight John, I am going to wake you up. I will arise and Show you I really WAS the Demon to guide you towards the glory of God ! 

Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. Leave those earthly desires, leave your earthly body and mind or be forever known As the Charlatan within the eyes of the Brock Lesnar and the world.

HE's Got the Whole World In His Hands, Hes got the whole wide world, in his hands, Awaken the monster, or suffer death because Brock Lesnar Has you in his hands. "*

THEN you have an actual match, But instead of john burying him into oblivion, It is Bray's CEREMONY. It is his ritual, you have lights to go with it, Bathing John, Then Instead of making all 3 look like shit, Bray SACRIFICES Harper and Rowan to Cena, and then You have a ' Powerup' of sorts over the next 3 weeks.

You make them actually not buried but 'sacrificed' THIS WAY they retain credibility and have an actual significance to the storyline, not just worthless jobbers.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> For 10 years at the top, all we can say is that he...... sells t-shirts :clap :clap :clap :clap
> :clap





> Truly, he's on Hogan's level.







> Cena sells more than anyone today?That's your troll excuse?Considering he was pushed ABOVE AND BEYOND everyone else on the roster FOR 10 YEARS, yeah, he better sell some frigging t-shirts.


You know that's not the only argument for Cena and you I know you're trolling when you say that. You don't want an argument with fair points, you just want to win. Well, you can think what you want, but entire WWE company, roster and legends praise Cena and say he's doing a hell of a job and that he's keeping the company alive. So I think it's safe to say that a random guy on the Internet shouldn't be listened to, especially when he's trolling like this. And Hogan is the greatest superstar of all time, so you're basically saying he's up there with him, and he is. If your standards include mat wrestling or something else as its main focus, not a lot of people care about that.







> Of course nothing could change that.When you don't properly push the rest of your roster and you just used it to feed the likes of Cena, that's what you are getting.


Because you know how to book the roster more than a global juggernaut and you say you know more shit than them? Give me a break. You know shit alright.







> Hilarious, but everyone knows who the troll is here.


I'm glad you realized what you are. Some dude that repped me stated that you're a troll that dismissed fair arguments just to win a fight for himself.










> I guess you missed all the reports of WWE cutting all sorts of costs because of the network, investors being mad at Vince and co, and WWE would lose millions of dollars by year's end.





> Either that, or you just admitted that you are a troll.Good job.


Either they can't do better, or it's just tough times. If you're blaming it on Cena, then you are a troll, and yes you are either way.



> Nobody asked to give me all your so "helpful" advices, and try to save face with all the other shit.


Well, you are against the whole company here, you know.




> I don't neg people who are right.I neg idiots and trolls.


Then you negged the wrong person because BRAY WYATT ISN'T BURIED, YOU TROLL.



> Yeah, just like Wade Barrett and Zack Ryder, before him.Can't wait.
> 
> And btw, Khali and Swagger were world champions, look at all the good it did them.


Let's see how this one turns out. The bet is on. Either way, he's gonna be booked how he's gonna be booked no matter what the Cena feud outcome was.



> Thanks for remind me, troll.I'll edit it right away.


Just shows that you're a pathetic troll. Stop doing that if you want a serious conversation with serious arguments. I don't need to talk with you because I know I'm right anyways, either way what do you have behind yourself? Your shitty brain? Well, it seems like, since you decided to disagree with the biggest wrestling organization in the world that knows more shit about wrestling than any of us together. I can't believe I'm arguing with a troll like you. Either drop the act, admit that you're a troll because I know you are, that's what you're doing right now (I'm being sincere, don't give me that same old douche shit), or just stop it and try to seriously bring out point that could disprove my comments (even though the chances of that are very slim anyways). Because I can drop my act to and quit arguing with a guy that I know that's trolling, I'm not dumb, sincerely, so, it's your choice. Selfish stubborn trolling or serious open conversation? Please, just please. :side:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Diezffects said:


> No he wasn't made to be top guy and neither was Triple H at that time. Austin didn't become a top guy in 1996, the MSG incident didn't change anything but the KOTR win going to Austin, he was a upper mid card act the entire time. That KOTR push turning Austin into a mega star is a myth, it didn't happen until years down the line when Vince was fully committed to make him a star. He was being pushed before and after, Austin was never forced on WWE management. They were dead set on making him THE Guy.


While he was pushed, Austin definitely wasn't their top guy they are pushing on like they are currently doing with Reigns for example. At most, he would have been their upper midcard guy if he didn't take control of his career and have that KOTR moment. HHH was meant to be their guy and win the KOTR but he messed up and got punished for it. Austin wasn't supposed to be the originally winner.





> His Smackdown work was by no means midcard, he was the face of SD, he was the guy that retired Jeff hardy. It was a really strong run. He was being jobbed out when he wouldn't re-sign in 2011, they had him cut his pipebomb as one last effort and it all started from there. Infact, factually looking at it the summer angle was not a success, summerslam buyrate was a failure, and the ratings never increased. Not to mention his 2012 heel reign which drew abysmal ratings and still they kept him strong as top act.


Dude was only shown in the main event for 2 months, the most. Once Taker came back and took the World title from him, he was in the midcard. Did you forget once the SES dissolved, the guy was practically irrelevant. He stayed that way till that 2011 pipebomb, even with the New Nexus. Just like Austin, he wasn't meant to be the star that they became.





> Implying Orton and Authority needed Bryan to get over? fpalmfpalm
> 
> Even if talk about overness, let's not forget the fact Punk was just as over if not more than Bryan at that time, and they could've easily gone with him. And "used to get over", you're talking as if he was thrown away to the sidelines once that was accomplished. Triple H brought back his retired friend Shawn fucking Michaels to tap out for him for fuck sake.


Lmao, of course the Authority needed Bryan to get over. Why do you think HHH randomly put himself in that Cena/Bryan build-up to Summerslam? Bryan was that over and they just wanted to get his overness on to them. And Bryan was thrown to the sidelines lmao, right after that he was being used to build up Bray Wyatt. He said himself, if it wasn't for Punk leaving, he wasn't sure what he would do for Mania this year.





> Big show was filler as fuck. Stop using him as some kind of "proof", he was just a temporary filler act to keep the angle going without the risk of losing momentum or over-exposing it. By wrestlemania, Big show was complete afterthought, you believe that was a coincidence? Cena never took Bryan's place, his feud was with Orton. I never understood Wyatts conspiracy crap, Bryan never at any point in that feud, turned heel. How was that suppose to de-rail him exactly? People actually thought the fake heel turn angle was reality? Fucking LOL. Oh wait let me guess, this whole thing was all based on that stupid dirt sheetz report that claimed WWE turned him face(when he was a face all along :lol) because some crowd on a sports event who probably had no clue of who Bryan is, were lead into doing the Yes chants? Idiotic. *Bryan beat all of the wyatts inside the cage well before John Cena ever did.*


Wrong, Bryan only beat the shit out of Bray in the cage. Besides, that angle was just to do what I said earlier, make people recognize Bray Wyatt. Right after that match, Bray got noticed a lot more than he did before the Bryan feud. They only saw Bryan as an enhancement talent, due to how over he was. Big Show became irrelevant because they found out how much a fail it was to put him in as the main character, especially with that horrible Survivor Series buyrate and match. 





> It was their plan from day one. Don't be a stupid typical "I know all" smark, nothing happens in WWE if they are not willing, especially in this era. They chose Bryan, they chose to give him the ball. If they wanted Bryan to stay a mid card act, or were threatened of his overness, then guess what? All it takes is to keep him off TV and jobbing on superstars for a few months like Drew Mcintyre to completely ruin him.


Don't be dumb. WWE constantly change scripts even on the day of RAW. If you think that their whole plan was that, you are foolish and too trusting of these people. You honestly think that angle continued after Hell in a Cell, even though it clear as day they didn't even interact with each other until after the Royal Rumble fiasco? Or that Batista was returning as the hero that would dethrone Orton, then they somehow magically knew the fans wouldn't like him so they turn him heel during the build to WM? Or the fact that no one knew what the hell Bryan was going to do for WM while all the main event feuds were shown already?



> :maury Right, Bryan being the focal point of 9 month long title chase starting at summerslam was all an accident. :bow


See above.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman just go away you are contributing absolutely nothing to any of the threads you are trolling. Your opinions whilst yours are completely irrelevant to the real/kayfabe world


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> You know that's not the only argument for Cena and you I know you're trolling when you say that.



What else?Make a wish?No, there isn't an argument for Cena being placed above and beyond anyone else, other than his merchandise sales.He doesn't make a huge difference in ratings/ppv buys.





> You don't want an argument with fair points, you just want to win.Well, you can think what you want, but entire WWE company, roster and legends praise Cena and say he's doing a hell of a job and that he's keeping the company alive.



They praise whoever the company wants them to praise.They need the paycheck and to be in WWE's good graces.


And Cena's the one keeping the company alive?I would love to see where you read that.




> Because you know how to book the roster more than a global juggernaut and you say you know more shit than them? Give me a break. You know shit alright.




Really?This is what you resort to?This is a Twilight/Micahel Bay fangirl/boy argument.You are just admitting at being a troll at this point.





> I'm glad you realized what you are. Some dude that repped me stated that you're a troll that dismissed fair arguments just to win a fight for himself.


WOW.... just wow..... i am obviously arguing with a little child now.Do you want me to pull you a list of all the people that repped me in this topic and said you were the troll?





> Either they can't do better, or it's just tough times. If you're blaming it on Cena, then you are a troll, and yes you are either way.


Tough times?Nobody forced them to book people like Bray like shit.






> Well, you are against the whole company here, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lmao:lmao:lmao

I am done arguing with children.And learn the definition of "serious arguement"


*#saveusbrock $murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> Adyman just fuck off you are contributing absolutely nothing to any of the threads you are trolling. Your opinions whilst yours are completely irrelevant to the real/kayfabe world


I'm not trolling, I'm offering my sincere opinion! And it's an opinion that WWE has! If you disagree with it tough shit, try to counter-argue or do nothing! If anything this cooling guy is a troll, because he blindly defends everything he says. I don't get it. Maybe you were referring to some of my other threads, but in this one I'm definitively not trolling, I'm sharing my sincere opinion. Wtf. :confused

Why is this thread still relevant anyways? It's been on forever, and I can agree to disagree with some here. You "bumped" it from the 2nd page just to tell me I'm a troll. Wow.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> .


Alright, I'm done with your shit too. You are definitively still an ignorant troll. Let's agree to disagree, because our opinions won't be changed, that's for sure. Because if I'm wrong, the whole company is wrong, and that's bullshit anyways. Yeah, I'll learn what's a "serious arguement" when you learn how to spell it.

#wowimtrollingwithhashtags #imsocool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge burial.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I'm not trolling, I'm offering my sincere opinion! And it's an opinion that WWE has! If you disagree with it tough shit, try to counter-argue or do nothing! If anything this cooling guy is a troll, because he blindly defends everything he says. I don't get it. Maybe you were referring to some of my other threads, but in this one I'm definitively not trolling, I'm sharing my sincere opinion. Wtf. :confused
> 
> Why is this thread still relevant anyways? It's been on forever, and can agree to disagree with some here. You "bumped" it from the 2nd page just to tell me I'm a troll. Wow.


Oh, you are definitely a troll.When another person outside of our argument calls you one, that's proof, right?

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Oh, you are definitely a troll.When another person outside of our argument call you one, is proof, right?


Oh really? Like all those guys that repped me didn't call you a troll. Gimme a break. Either we're both trolls, or none of us is, but it's probably the latter just because we have different opinions. We can agree to disagree, but you better think about your opinion a little bit first. Either way, I'm siding with the company instead of a random guy on the Internet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Oh, you are definitely a troll.When another person outside of our argument calls you one, that's proof, right?
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


This place has been inundated with trolls recently.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I'm not trolling, I'm offering my sincere opinion! And it's an opinion that WWE has! If you disagree with it tough shit, try to counter-argue or do nothing! If anything this cooling guy is a troll, because he blindly defends everything he says. I don't get it. Maybe you were referring to some of my other threads, but in this one I'm definitively not trolling, I'm sharing my sincere opinion. Wtf. :confused
> 
> Why is this thread still relevant anyways? It's been on forever, and I can agree to disagree with some here. You "bumped" it from the 2nd page just to tell me I'm a troll. Wow.


It was relevant until you derailed it with your babble. take what people are saying on board.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Adyman, the only reason Cena is still the face of the company is because they haven't made any new stars at all during his whole time on top. It's not like he's staying there just because of his talent(one he doesn't even show much at all anymore). That's why he's the default guy. People will realize that if Cena randomly gets injured. Then you will see how bad WWE would be trying to get a Plan B.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> Alright, I'm done with your shit too. You are definitively still an ignorant troll. Let's agree to disagree, because our opinions won't be changed, that's for sure. Because if I'm wrong, the whole company is wrong, and that's bullshit anyways. Yeah, I'll learn what's a "serious arguement" when you learn how to spell it.
> 
> #wowimtrollingwithhashtags #imsocool




Do i call you out on your spelling mistakes?



> Because if I'm wrong, the whole company is wrong, and that's bullshit anyways.


It's not bs, everyone can see that WWE has had major screw ups.

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> Adyman, the only reason Cena is still the face of the company is because they haven't made any new stars at all during his whole time on top. It's not like he's staying there just because of his talent(one he doesn't even show much at all anymore). That's why he's the default guy. People will realize that if Cena randomly gets injured. Then you will see how bad WWE would be trying to get a Plan B.


I disagree with that. Talent is everywhere. Look at the roster of the last decade. At least three certified top guys, especially guys that were Cena's heel opponents. Talent is arguable. It's by your standards, or IWC standards, but it's not by WWE's standards. Wrestling is just a small particle of the grand scheme that is sports entertainment. The roster is pretty deep and they have had guys that could fill out the top spot, so I disagree. Nobody can make a run like that for 10 years just because there was nobody else in the game. Don't get me started on listing all of the greats from the past decade. So I disagree, sincerely. He's a 10 year long top guy for a reason. Not just one year, but 10, Damn. Everything else is opinion on him.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Do i call you out on your spelling mistakes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I.....really can't take you seriously with that hashtag to continue arguing with you because you don't seem as invested in it as I am. Either way, WWE has had screwups, but they fix it, and they are mostly right. Unlike IWC, whose company would certainly crash after 2 weeks. So WWE does the best job at being a company, and booking, by an average or something, and by far.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Adyman said:


> I disagree with that. Talent is everywhere. Look at the roster of the last decade. At least three certified top guys, especially guys that were Cena's heel opponents. Talent is arguable. It's by your standards, or IWC standards, but it's not by WWE's standards. Wrestling is just a small particle of the grand scheme that is sports entertainment. The roster is pretty deep and they have had guys that could fill out the top spot, so I disagree. Nobody can make a run like that for 10 years just because there was nobody else in the game. Don't get me started on listing all of the greats from the past decade. So I disagree, sincerely. He's a 10 year long top guy for a reason. Not just one year, but 10, Damn. Everything else is opinion on him.


At least half of those years are just based off them only using Cena and everybody else just always being a tad below him. They had people that could be that top guy but always feed them to him or just forget about them for some reason. Lashley, MVP, Kennedy, etc. Cena's only been on top for so long because his ass is all they cared about for 10 years. That's why no one hasn't been able to reach his level, they're always just a tad bit lower.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> I.....really can't take you seriously with that hashtag to continue arguing with you because you don't seem as invested in it as I am.



That's your problem.



> Either way, WWE has had screwups, but they fix it, and they are mostly right.



They "fix" shit.They just put a bandage on the problem and nothing else.



> Unlike IWC, whose company would certainly crash after 2 weeks. So WWE does the best job at being a company, and booking, by an average or something, and by far.


If WWE was doing such a good job, they wouldn't be losing money, their ratings and ppv buys wouldn't decline year after year.And there wouldn't be just a few legit main-eventers.



> Oh really? Like all those guys that repped me didn't call you a troll. Gimme a break. Either we're both trolls, or none of us is, but it's probably the latter just because we have different opinions. We can agree to disagree, but you better think about your opinion a little bit first. Either way, I'm siding with the company instead of a random guy on the Internet.


You are the one who brought it up in the first place.



*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



Adyman said:


> React how you want, because Wyatt isn't going down. He's just stalling. He's not buried. He can still hold the WWE Title. He's not Sandow. Watch him in a high profile feud in a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just your opinion. Cena is officially a face, just because you hate him doesn't say otherwise. He gets the most reaction and he did one hell of a job to get here.



Sure he can, but they need to do serious work to rebuild his image. This is not a question of what he can do. It is what does the WWE now have to do to rebuild his image. Before he could have built slowly, but not he can't be taken seriously without major help. 

It would have been easier and smarter to protect him more, this is not a win/lose statement but a book statement. Lately he has been unprotected and made to seem weak. If they had just kept him slightly more of a mid-card and less of a jobber then this loss is a different story. 

As for Cena. He does not get face reactions. If this was an inconsistent issue then sure, he is a face, but he constantly gets booed by half the crowd, often more than half.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> At least half of those years are just based off them only using Cena and everybody else just always being a tad below him. They had people that could be that top guy but always feed them to him or just forget about them for some reason. Lashley, MVP, Kennedy, etc. Cena's only been on top for so long because his ass is all they cared about for 10 years. That's why no one hasn't been able to reach his level, they're always just a tad bit lower.


Well, you don't really know what's going on backstage, but I can't assume and believe that Cena's ego prevented any new top guy from rising....what's so special in Cena than in the other top guys? The answer is, nothing. I know he has political power but he ain't that special....


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> .


If you don't like the product dished out by company, you don't have to watch it, at the end of the day it's all just your opinion. And WWE's losing money because they've got no options, in this day and age of social media they are basically playing the roulette, so not everything can be milk and honey for them, it wasn't for anyone.


----------



## KwlAid (Jan 27, 2014)

I really don't see how people can try to spin this like it's not a big deal. In terms of booking, getting squashed is a big deal. Even Cena had to be built back up to save face after being squashed. Paul fucking Heyman has been putting the guy over in his promos following Summerslam. The guy who spent five months trashing Taker to keep heat on Lesnar. And for what? So Cena doesn't look like complete trash following getting squashed, and so they can try to sell this rematch. In that same vein, Cena had to be fed someone. We had to see how determined and focused he was. I don't think that's the issue (though I agree with those who would have liked to see Cena look vulnerable and self-doubting for a week or two). The issue is why Bray Wyatt had to fill that role.

I just explained how even Cena needed to be patched back up after such a loss, so does anyone really think they'll go through that trouble with Bray? I don't. I expect five million recaps on how he got his shit pushed in, then verbal fellatio for Cena on how he's dialed back in, and ready for Lesnar. Meanwhile, Bray just goes on about his business, with his mystique and momentum fractured. Why? To protect Cena, regardless of if it's at the expense of a bright young talent (something WWE has desperately needed recently). It's a damn shame.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



indeeditsme said:


> Sure he can, but they need to do serious work to rebuild his image. This is not a question of what he can do. It is what does the WWE now have to do to rebuild his image. Before he could have built slowly, but not he can't be taken seriously without major help.
> 
> It would have been easier and smarter to protect him more, this is not a win/lose statement but a book statement. Lately he has been unprotected and made to seem weak. If they had just kept him slightly more of a mid-card and less of a jobber then this loss is a different story.


About this, I totally agree. I love Bray Wyatt more than Cena and this certainly wasn't fair, although it definitively wasn't a BURIAL.



> As for Cena. He does not get face reactions. If this was an inconsistent issue then sure, he is a face, but he constantly gets booed by half the crowd, often more than half.


:austin said that if you're getting the biggest reaction in the arena you're find, because that means people care about you the most, and when he does something that all audience is gonna love, then the whole audience is gonna love him.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> If you don't like the product dished out by company, you don't have to watch it, at the end of the day it's all just your opinion. And WWE's losing money because they've got no options, in this day and age of social media they are basically playing the roulette, so not everything can be milk and honey for them, it wasn't for anyone.


That's poor excuse.Sure, not everything is WWE's fault, but the shit booking is.

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> That's poor excuse.Sure, not everything is WWE's fault, but the shit booking is.
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


That's just your opinion about the booking.

Stock goes up, stock goes down. WWE loses money. Vince was a billionaire, then he wasn't, then he became a billionaire again, now he isn't. Same with almost every company.

Even the GOAT :austin among other legends (plus all podcasters) said he supports Cena, the company, and all of that shit, no ass kissing, and that pretty much gives me a logical reason to be on all of their sides against....a wrestling forum.

#persistentstubbornhashtag #wrestlerilove


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't understand why WWE doesn't protect Bray Wyatt, he's in a similar boat to Roman Reigns where from a character standpoint it's a hindrance to have him lose if WWE wants their Characters to obtain the biggest Star-Power and Money making abilities. The Undertaker only worked so well because he wasn't jobbing to every other big name all the time. Optimally, Cena should be the one giving the rub, not the other way round. Cena has peaked years ago and there really is no upside in having him beat everybody anymore, meanwhile Wyatt hasn't unleashed a tenth of his potential.

Cena should have beaten some random jobber or Mid-Carder instead. You don't rebuild somebody after a loss by having him beat one of the Top Guys on the roster.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> *That's just your opinion about the booking.*
> 
> Stock goes up, stock goes down. WWE loses money. Vince was a billionaire, then he wasn't, then he became a billionaire again, now he isn't. Same with almost every company.
> 
> #persistentstubbornhashtag #wrestlerilove


No, it's not just my opinion.It's the opinion of most people.Wrestlers themselves in podcasts and interviews agree that current booking is crap.

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> No, it's not just my opinion.It's the opinion of most people.Wrestlers themselves in podcasts and interviews agree that current booking is crap.
> 
> *#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


That's funny because while I was editing my previous comment, I just mentioned the opposite. They criticize the flaws, but they agree that the situation is good.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Adyman said:


> That's funny because while I was editing my previous comment, I just mentioned the opposite. They criticize the flaws, but they agree that the situation is good.


Oh, so you finally admit that there are "flaws"




> but they agree that the situation is good.


I doubt any of them said that it's all sunshine and roses.Especially not the booking.

*#saveusbrock #murdercenaatnoc*


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter's cooling said:


> Oh, so you finally admit that there are "flaws"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaws, in their own opinions. And I'm not afraid to admit that there are flaws, but minor. When you only point out the flaws, it looks unbalanced as if the product is total crap and flaws are the only thing there. But every TV show has flaws, none is perfect to me, so whatever.

I agree to disagree from here on now, not to repeat myself many times and lead this conversation into a never-ending circle of mostly opinions.

#idisagree #letsagreetodisagree


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Adyman said:


> Well, you don't really know what's going on backstage, but I can't assume and believe that Cena's ego prevented any new top guy from rising....what's so special in Cena than in the other top guys? The answer is, nothing. I know he has political power but he ain't that special....


I never did say Cena's ego is putting people down, thought it is known he does have control how the matches go/end. The thing is I don't know why they love Cena so much. Other than the outside work he does which I respect, he hasn't done much in the ring or on the mic, at least consistently. He has shown he can do that pretty damn good but then he resorts back to his cheesy self which is boring as hell. He can change but he doesn't want to, but yet he still wants to be looked at as the greatest. It's confusing.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> I never did say Cena's ego is putting people down, thought it is known he does have control how the matches go/end. The thing is I don't know why they love Cena so much. Other than the outside work he does which I respect, he hasn't done much in the ring or on the mic, at least consistently. He has shown he can do that pretty damn good but then he resorts back to his cheesy self which is boring as hell. He can change but he doesn't want to, but yet he still wants to be looked at as the greatest. It's confusing.


FFS, I'm done with this thread. Stop replying to me so much, I'm no longer invested in it.

I know Cena has creative control, but he's no bigger than whoever booked the most matches to his favor in history, like Triple H, Flair or Hogan, if I'm correct, I dunno.

It's just that by WWE's standards, Cena is their guy, the best sports entertainer. Probably because he's the best at acting this innocent good guy gimmick which does the most favors for them, and for the fans. I guess. Whatever. We don't really know.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Loudness said:


> I don't understand why WWE doesn't protect Bray Wyatt, he's in a similar boat to Roman Reigns where from a character standpoint it's a hindrance to have him lose if WWE wants their Characters to obtain the biggest Star-Power and Money making abilities. The Undertaker only worked so well because he wasn't jobbing to every other big name all the time. Optimally, Cena should be the one giving the rub, not the other way round. Cena has peaked years ago and there really is no upside in having him beat everybody anymore, meanwhile Wyatt hasn't unleashed a tenth of his potential.
> 
> Cena should have beaten some random jobber or Mid-Carder instead. You don't rebuild somebody after a loss by having him beat one of the Top Guys on the roster.


WWE probably got the crazy idea from wanting to "shock the fans" by having Cena bring out his super powers to destroy one of his old enemies that he previously struggled against. "This will make big news!"

:vince


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck Cena. Fuck Vince. Fuck "creative". Fuck the WWE Network; I just cancelled.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

One of the most legitimately retarded moves the WWE has made since...I don't even know when. This is wrong for so many reasons that I need to just list them. 

* Wyatt is coming off of the biggest or second biggest victory of his career at Summerslam, and Jericho hasn't done anything since that match. So WWE's response to not having anything for Bray to do is this??? They couldn't find anything better for Bray Wyatt to do? No better way to use him than as a punching bag? 

* Lets not forget...John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt was basically a co-main event of WRESTLEMANIA. THIS YEAR. And Bray Wyatt has done some good things since then, and has remained over and credible. So this match was good enough to be featured on your biggest show of the year, and now you're going to have it on RAW, and change it from legit match to a SQUASH because....John Cena needed to do that in order to look on Brock's level? Fuck that stupid fucking logic. Have him squash the Miz in situations like this. Not a guy who is capable of main eventing PPVs against John Cena for the next 5 years. 

* The manner in which they got to this match in story terms. You have a match of this caliber, like I said, main evented Wrestlefuckingmania, and it's just RAW starts...and the announcers say "Long time John Cena rival, Bray Wyatt senses weakness in John Cena so they'll have a match..." which was the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard. They feuded from Rumble til post-Mania THIS YEAR. That's not a "long time rival". And how do we know "Bray Wyatt senses weakness" in John Cena? Did Bray Wyatt tell us that? Was Bray Wyatt heard from? Of course not.

* What the fuck was gained from this? The fans already KNOW THIS STORY. They already know "John Cena doesn't give up". It's fucking established. So why do this? Nobody was surprised. Nobody said "Oh wow, now Cena can hang with Brock!" it served literally no fucking purpose and surprised no one. It was a waste of fucking time at the expense of Bray Wyatt. 

Fuck this stupid fucking company for what they did on Monday. It was senseless as senseless can be. John Cena doesn't need "put over".


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

He took a clean L to part time Jobico and got killed by Cena.

It's pretty clear Wyatts run near the top is over. Rowan and Harpers have already effectively turned into jobbers.

Not looking that good for the Wyatts.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Crowd was sooooooooooo dead at the end.

Cena tried to do some babyface stuff burying the Wyatts (again....) and the only who liked that was Show and Henry cheering louder than the crowd :maury

that was so anticlimactic


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

BornBad said:


> Crowd was sooooooooooo dead at the end.
> 
> Cena tried to do some babyface stuff burying the Wyatts (again....) and the only who liked that was Show and Henry cheering louder than the crowd :maury
> 
> that was so anticlimactic


Yea I was there last night and the crowd was seriously like "wtf is this??" after. There were actually kids behind us that started a "Lets go big show!" with only kids chanting it :lol. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


:lmao:lmao first post of the thread, funny shit


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)

Bray was in an irrelevant feud and very boring feud with Y2J. He was 2-1 against the guy that lost to Fandango, big deal lol.

Bray should be grateful he had a match with the face of the wwe for the past decade at WM 30.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Bray Wyatt is jobbing to Cena tonight...again.*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Burial?.. Clearly you're one of those guys that has no idea what that term means.. Bray Wyatt has NEVER been buried. If he was we wouldn't see him as much as we do.. Loosing a match or a feud is not being buried.


We see Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler all the time, guess they never got buried either right? Idiot


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, what the fuck was that about? :lmao

The last 15-20 minutes of RAW was one of the biggest fuckeries I've seen in a very long time, for a number of reasons which probably have been said already.

They better redeem the Wyatt's after this.


----------

